# DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW

~ Much luck to all December and January testers ~

      ​




Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Lisa J.,1 Dec,IVF, 
ACBICCY,2 Dec,IVF/ICSI, 
future mummy,3 Dec,IVF, 
Anastasia L,5 Dec,ICSI, 
caz nox,6 Dec,IVF, 
blue eyes,7 Dec,FET, 
Sunshine73,8 Dec,ICSI, 
carrott,10 Dec,IUI, 
viqui.b,11 Dec,IUI, 
Boomy,12 Dec,ICSI, 
lisa25,13 Dec,ICSI, 
frannyt,13 Dec,IUI
nicolajc,13 Dec,IVF, 
cathy fox,13 Dec,IVF, 
jessieG1975,13 Dec,IVF, 
hanginginthere,14 Dec,IVF, 
Milly40,14 Dec,IVF, 
Spicy,14 Dec,IVF
smith16,14 Dec,FET, 
joann7164,15 Dec,ICSI, 
Ms A,17 Dec,IVF, 
*Scooby*,17 Dec,ICSI, 
Tats,17 Dec,IVF, 
leanne26,18 Dec,ICSI, 
Lili Bee,19 Dec,IUI, 
zoie,20 Dec,IUI, 
nickate,20 Dec,FET, 
Bibi,21 Dec,Clom, 
Mandellen,21 Dec,IVF, 
Diane72,21 Dec,ICSI, 
chrisgib,22 Dec,IUI, 
wendie,22 Dec,IVF, 
poppins,22 Dec,ICSI, 
Tiny21,23 Dec,IUI, 
Cloe,24 Dec,IVF, 
Maarias,24 Dec,IVF, 
Jodeyne,26 Dec,ICSI, 
mrstrellis,27 Dec,Clom, 
twinbutterfly,27 Dec,IUI, 
Yemi,27 Dec,IUI, 
Full of hopes,27 Dec,FET
sjpale,27 Dec,IVF, 
Maria.O,30 Dec,IVF



Love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry everyone, I've not been about for a few days.....lots of sad news to come back to.

Nikki ~ i'm really sorry hun......look after yourself and much luck for your frosties 

Ann ~ i'm sorry to hear your news too hun.....so unfair. Take care  Good luck for Monday xx

Clo ~ many hugs coming your way too 

Hi Lisa ~ welcome to the thread.....i put you down for the 13th, is that right? Good luck hun  

Hi Anastasia ~ welcome to you too and welcome to FF  I think everything you are going through is completely normal hun.......it's up to you if you test early but we will send the pee stick   after you  What day do you test and i'll add it to the list......ok, just seen you test the 5th. Good luck  

Hey Viqui ~ welcome back 

Sunshine ~ hi there and welcome to the thread. There's a good link about AF pains.....not bad news at all 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Hi Future Mummy and Crazybabe ~ hope you are both ok 

Nicola ~ welcome to the 2ww club  Sorry about your other cycles hun....i really hope this one works out for you  



Shania35 said:


> Anyway, i've just been relaxing in Dorset for the last few days with DP and I can highly recommend it to all of you. Fresh air, fish and chips and some nice seaside and country walks. Heaven.


Shania ~ oh that sounds perfect...hope you had fun  How did you test go today? Hope you got good news  

Lisa ~ loads of luck for your test tomorrow too  

Bea ~ congratulations hun, thats fabulous. It's really not inappropriate at all.....we need BFPs on here for hope and inspiration. Take care and be very happy and healthy 

Take care all  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi girls
Am I the first to post on here?

I was off line for a few days as internet down and am so saddened as ever at all the BFNs so sorry ACB,nikkinoodles, piggy    you are all amazing women and I take my hat of to you all.  Caz - i so hope it has worked for you keep your fingers crossed.
hi to all the new girls and good luck with your 2ww - some of you seem to be waiting a long time as well which is frustrating - i had to wait 14 days after a five day blast transfer.

anyway I wanted to send lots of these to the bfners         
and lots of these to tall the ladies in waiting          
bea -    again
hi lizzy
take care and good luck and thinking of you


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im new to this thread I hope you dont mind me joining you.  I have just had embryo transfer today and I test on the 13th (could you add me to the list please Lizzie!).  So sorry to ladies with BFNs and wishing lots of luck to the ladies still waiting.  I got a BFP after two BFNs and being told we should stop all treatment so I cant believe I am here again trying for a brother or sister for Harrison. I think how could I be that lucky again.  So thankful to have Harrison.  

Take care everyone

Love Cathy xxx


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi

Sorry, Lizzy, spelt wrong my friend is Lizzie so automatically typed it!  


Hope all is ok with you


Love Cathy xx


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi to everyone. 
LisaJ here. 
Delighted to the BFP it is brilliant, gives us all courage and a fighting feeling to keep going and get that BFP as well. 
I too tested on Friday and it was a BFN.   I did a urine and it was neg so went and had the blood test which revealed the bfn. It is really strange this time as i was not as upset as 1st. time. I cryed for 2 days the last time this time nothing. I f'ed and B'ed a bit and was mad and angry. I did everything i could like the other was saying was off work relaxing etc etc etc and it is just flustrating to say the least. So we will have another go in April. Now i will go and see my folks in Ireland and my mother is 70 in Feb so looking forward to that and we will get another diving trip in at Christmas. 
I feel a bit like the others were saying i want to put it behind and know that one day it will happen just when. 
I had a great weekend of good Irish/Scottish music, beer, wine and a good old boogie with some of the work crew it was just what i needed. Today i felt a bit rough plus AF arrived   with a vengence. Jees she is a killer sometimes. So with this combination today i am afraid it is the couch, thrashy food and FF. Back to living i say. Head up battle on till the next time. 
Look forward to some more good news on FF.   
Lisa.  xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Cathy ~ don't worry.....don't mind Lizzie  Welcome to the thread hun, i've added you to the list.....i put you down as IVF hun is that right? Harrison looks like a real sweetie.....fab name too. Loads of luck to you  

Susie ~ hope you are doing ok......i haven't read your diary update yet. Need to catch up on diaries today 

It's very quiet on here at the moment.....is everyone out shopping!!

Take care all,

Much love, Lizzy xxx

Oh Lisa, i've just seen your news. I'm ever so sorry hun....take good care of yourself  xxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, sad news really. Tested this morning day 13 with digital . It is negative. Last treatment at that time tested positive even though it was a chemical and therefore a low positive. I started spotting last night some weird stringy things with fresh red blood ( nothing like old blood). sorry TMI. My boobs have deflated andthey don'thurt. 
I have blood test tomorrow even though I know it is negative, and had to still drive to hospital this morning to getthe gestone injection ( which keeps me from having AF).
   
I am 41 so this might be my last one.
Future Mummy


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Future Mummy. 
Sorry to hear your news. A bit like mine really. Life is a sxxt place at times. I have kept my self going by saying it will happen just at what stage and how many times i will have to do it. 

I hope that you go for it again and may be we will be here together next time. 
All the best. 
Lisa. xx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, I'm delurking to say that my test date will be 27th December - the day I fly back from New York.  I'm on my first cycle of the Clomid happy pills.


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy

really really sorry to hear your sad news    will you try to do another one ?  

I know its hard and i dont really know how many more goes we can cope with but i am determined that 2008 i will give it as many goes as i possibly can - Onwards and upwards !!

next time though i am going to work and carry on life as normal, last 2 times i have pampered myself and not got pregnant so i dont think there is any logic to why it works or doesnt !!  or perhaps i am one of those people who needs a little stress in my life ?  who knows.  I wish there was something that we could do to make them stick but there isnt so we will just have to keep paying our money and taking our chance !

I have been getting drinks on order for xmas and new year - so hoping that it will be an eventful one !!

xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all i had 2 blasts transfered yesterday and i am due to test on the 15th please can you put me on your list thanks! good luck to everyone else testing love jo xxx it was an icsi cycle i had bye the way!!


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

future mummy and lisa-so sorry to hear your news.   i know how hard it is and demoralizing. have a good scream -always find that therapeutic. 

i dont know how i will make it to the 12th and determined not to test early. get very positive then negative and doesn't feel real yet.

i still feel like i a balloon at the moment and my tummy is very bloated. does anyone knoe if this is normal? a good sign (well-we can only hope!) or what cos i dont want the girls at work to get ahead of themselves and spread rumours when they see my tummy.

xx nick


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi nick, im due to test on the 15th and my tummy is also very bloated! i hope this is a good sign! loads of love jo xxx


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Future Mummy and Lisa


          Sorry to hear your news, take good care of yourselves  


                                      Love Cathy xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

I am still hanging in there - 14 days past EC and no sign of AF... 

Very, very nervous..... 

Carrie


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

brill carrie. 
I hope that you get good news.   

Lisa j.


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

I forgot to ask when are you due to test 
Lisa. j


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am due to test on 6th Dec... eek and I have been really good and not tested yet...

PUPO


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for everyone who have had BFN      , thinking of you during this time  

Im on day 7 past et, have been feeling really dizzy since sat, has anyone else had this? 

Hope everyone else is ok and hanging in there      , sticky vibes to everyone   

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just been to the loo and there was a tiny weeny drop of red... 

I think it is all over for us....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
I got my BFN confirmed so I have a review on 14 dec. Lots of   to everyone 
Future Mummy


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ya everyone!!!!

I'm testing on tues 11th of dec and very nervous!!!!!!!!!
I had 3 massive eggs so there is a high chance that if i do get pregnent it will be multiple!!!!
LOVELY!!!!!!! Its like waiting for a bus! You wait around for ages and then 3 come at once!!!
Oh, pleeeease let this work!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, Congrats to those BFPs and    for more.   to those who have BFNs. 
As of Wed I am due to join the dreaded 2ww again. I have been here twice before and will be popping on to this thread again, I therefore thought this would probably be a brill place to get advice from.

We are just about to have our 3rd DIUI - new clinic, new protocol.  Had day 13 scan and bloods today and we are all set to go on Wed.  We therefore have to do our first (and only)  injection tonight/tomorrow morning at 2.30 (can't believe I have to set an alarm to do that!! ).   I know I will be awful when the time comes, we had our training etc and DP is due to do it. I just don't think I will be able to put it in myself, no, I know I won't!
Can somebody/anybody just, in simple steps, tell us how they did it - what worked best etc. etc. Please, I would be really grateful. 
It is choragon that I am taking (not in the fridge and we have to mix it)
    Thank you 
Tiny


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if you would mind if I joined you.  

This is our 5th ICSI and our last tx.  We had 2 Grade 4 8-cell embies transferred on Saturday, and my test date is 12 December.  Time is already dragging, wish that date would hurry up.

We still have 7 embies down at the clinic.  I am waiting for the phone call today to see if they made it to blasts and if any are suitable for freezing.    Got everything crossed.        

Love to all other 2wwers.  Wishing us all a Christmas miracle.  
Boomy XX

PS Hi Futuremummy (fellow cycle buddy) - hope you and your DH are ok.  Sending you lots of    .


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

do you mind if I join in? I had 2 8 cell embies transferred on 29.11.07, and am due to test on 13.12.07.  We had 4 remaining embies, and none of them made it to blast for freezing.  I'm now on the 2ww and it already feels like it's been ages since ET!

So far I have had NO symptoms at all, and keep going from being convinced it's worked to being convinced it hasn't. Finding out that none of the remaining embies made it has put me in negative mode as I'm worried they were a 'bad batch'.  

Lots of love and luck to every one else who is on the 2ww with me! And also sending lots of love to those who have recently tested negative, please look after yourselves and take it easy

love,

Jess


----------



## Sunshine73 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is ok? I have a quick question that I'd really appreciate if you could share your thoughts.

I'm on Day 13 post EC and test on Day 16. I have not had any real symptoms over the past few days, and this morning when I went to the loo the toilet paper had a very slight pinkishness to it. The next time I went it was very slightly brown (sorry if TMI).

Anyway, I've been useless all morning as I have not been able to focus on anythign other than the fact that TX has not worked this time. Even boobs aren't sore - only thing I've had is night sweats. 

Decided to do a test to get it out of the way so that I could focus on getting on with my life, only to find a very thin faint line!!!!!!!!!! I am so paranoid that it is a chemical pregnancy and that I've now raised my hopes when I'm not meant to test for 3 days.....

Has anyone else had experience of this - I really don't know what to do except to keep on testing... why did I test early!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the 'Me' post, just could do with some advice right now xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi i had my basting monday the 3rd of december and am due to test on the 20th of december please could you put me on your list 
oh i had iui 
thanks


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey sunshine!!!

I know what its like, you can t help but test!!! Especially when the test is in the cupboard waiting for you!!! Thats why i don t buy it until the day before its due now!!! Otherwise its too tempting!!!
I think that you should stay positive as it could be aBFP and i think that you should consider yourself pregnant until proved otherwise!!!!
Test again on the actual test day and in the mean time try and keep away from the pee sticks!!!!

Good luck!!!!!
viqui
xxxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently on day eleven ue to test on 10th Dec although AF due 7/8th. Starting to go   after quite a calm ten days of waiting - I always fine the second week hard to deal with. I dont really have any symptoms other than (.)(.) been sore for a couple of days and today had a few mild AF feelings?

I hope you are all bearing up on this 2ww and here is sending everyone lots of       

and

        

Love Carrott XXXXX


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jess - I was in negative mode yesterday, as we got the phone call from the clinic to say none of our 7 embies were getting frozen.    2 of the 7 made it to blast stage but were not suitable to freeze.  I have clung on to the fact that if 2 (which weren't as good a quality as the 2 put back in) made it to blasts, hopefully the 2 put back in the best possible place have made it too.      But I spent most of the day thinking bad thoughts.  This 2ww is a killer.  One minute I think I'm pg, then I'm convinced it hasn't worked AGAIN.    Wishing you lots of luck in your wait.    

Sunshine - Naughty you.     I've bought my pee sticks and DH has hidden them away.  Every other cycle I've waited for blood tests but I am testing the day before this time.  I can't stand the wait for THAT PHONE CALL.  
I can understand why you were tempted to test early.  Maybe that positive test will keep you positive until you test again on test day??  Good luck in your 3 day wait.    

Carrott - I'm going   too.  The only symptoms I have are sore (.)(.) too.  I swear to God, this IVF thing is all I think about at the moment.  I can't think about anything else.  It has consumed my mind.  Sending you lots of      

Good luck to all the other 2wwers.  Sending everyone        

Love Boomy XX


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Sunshine

I had the same happen to me.  I was due to test on day 14 post EC which was on a sat and I tested on the tues which was day 10 ( I know it was naughty but I was going insane!) and got a very faint positive.  The following day when I went to the toilet I had pinkish stuff which then turned brown.  I thought it was all over but on test day it was a BFP and I now have Harrison as a result. I know it is different days post EC but it depends when it implants doesnt it? so fingers crossed.

Really hope its the same for you.  Good luck

Love Cathy xxx


----------



## Sunshine73 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all of your kind words.

Cathy - here's hoping I follow you and that bubs is currently in production!!!!


Don't think I'll be able to avoid the pee sticks tomorrow though. I'm at a stage now where I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't really.

Best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hiya to you all

Well my day 15 test day is tomorrow at bourn hall. I have resisted the temptation to test early. Not sure if that is a good thing or not? I have not tested so that in my mind i believe i am pregnant until i am told by the professionals that i am not...but my PMA is telling me that i will not hear them words!!!
My love to all others on the 2ww.
Anastasia


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Anastasia.  Sending you lots of         and some   .


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello ladies - was wondering if I could join you? It's my first IVF (at the tender age of 42) and I'm now in the dreaded 2ww. Had 3 good embies transferred (+ 4 frozen) and test date due on 14th Dec. Started the 2ww really positive but now feel a bit low. Had 3 miscarriages in the past and keep thinking that if it was going to work it would have done so by now, though I'm taking heparin this time so maybe a miracle will happen. Has anyone out there at my age had any success with IVF? Some positive thoughts coming over the airwaves would be really useful!! Also - is it normal to be exhausted all day and then wide awake at 3 in the morning??!!

Wishing you all lots of baby luck..

Ursula xx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Ursula - Sending you lots of         over the airwaves.  Good luck on your 2ww.  Great news on the frosties too.

I know what you mean about the sleeping.  I'm usually out like a light for a good 8 - 9 hours.  But since ET, I've struggled.  Finally dropped off last night after 1am, but it was broken sleep - kept waking every 1/2 hour or so.  Then up at the crack of dawn - wide awake.

Must be too many thoughts going through my head.

  
Boomy XX


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

Well, I do seem to have a BFP, but petrified as I have had a couple of spots only on wiping and pinky discharge... 

I just pray that this is 3rd time lucky for me... 

I did test on Monday night and there was a faint line there and this morning there is a darker line. 

Carrie


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi caz, omg hunnie that is fantastic news! well done girl!! 
           love jo xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Future Mummy ~ oh hun i'm so sorry to see your sad news......biggest hugs 

Hi Mrs Trellis ~ welcome to the thread  Wow, Christmas in New York.....fabulous! Lots of luck for your cycle  

Joann, Jess, Zoie, Carrott, Ursula and Boomy ~ hi, welcome to you all too  Ursula ~ have you checked out the over 40s board hun....they've had lots of successes on there. Happy chatting to you all and lots of luck  

Tiny ~ hope your IUI went ok....did you have it today? Much luck  

Nicola ~ bloating is quite normal hun....hope you are drinking lots of water 

Hi Lisa ~ i think dizziness is pretty normal too.....hope you are feeling better though 

Caz ~ how are you getting on.....OMG, just seen your post, congratulations!!! Honestly hun loads of people get spotting in early pg and everything works out fine. Woohoooo 

Sunshine ~ oh thats looking hopeful!! Have you tested again today?

Anastasia ~ loads of luck for todays test   Hope you get fabulous news 

Hope everyone's doing ok....take care and loads of positive vibes 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Boomy - thanks for all those positive thoughts - and all the way from NZ! Really helped get me through the trough..Guess this 2ww is an emotional rollercoaster - complete with the associated feelings of nausea (though that's probably the bar of chocolate I've just eaten in an attempt to be 'nice' to myself). 

Wishing you all the best for the 12th!  

Ursula xx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

thanks you for all your supportive comments yesterday, and for the warm welcome.   

How's everyone holding out?

I'm in limbo today, not positive or negative. I have felt very mild AF type cramps, but nothing else.  I don't even have sore boobs. I had a sharp stabbing sensation in my lower left side, hmm probably wind! I promised myself I wouldn't 'symptom search' this time, but can't seem to help myself! 

I went shopping with my dad today, got him to carry everything. Does any one know just how much 'rest' you are supposed to do on the 2ww? Have I messed with my chances by walking round the  shops all day?

Sorry to sound like a worrier!

Sending loads of                        

to everyone testing soon 

Jess xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Can I officially join you now please? 
Hi Lizzy, thank you - yes had tx (DIUI) at 3.00pmish - they were running a bit late. Just home and about to make a cuppa, feel really tired. Going to try and get an early night. So hoping it's 3rd time lucky.   
[fly]           [/fly] to everyone on here, I will try and read up on you all a bit later, I think several IUI girls will be heading over as we all seem to have had tx at very similar times. 
My official test day is 23rd Dec (my last clinic said 14 days after, this will be 17 days after??  Weird!). If it hasn't worked I think I will know by then as I usually spot for several days before AF. Timing or what?? Either going to be a fab, dry Christmas or a horrendous one! 

 to all
Tiny


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to wish everyone loads of luck.  I am going to Ireland for 4 days tomorrow to try to relax!! 

I am going to try to resist the temptation to test when I come back on Monday but I doubt I will be able to!

Take care ladies and lets hope the time goes really fast until test day.

to the ladies with BFNs  and take good care of yourselves

Love Cathy xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ladies

Got room for a small one   Had 2 4 cell embies put back today, now known as Ben and Jerry (can't think why       )  

Am still in quite a bit of pain from EC on Monday, tbh I think I over did it yesterday trying to get stuff done for today   and am now suffering.  

Wishing us all lots and lots of luck and       

Scooby
x x x


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

5 more days until test day!!!! Been coping supringly well!!!!
End of term mayhem!!!! concerts, parties, reports....AND RELAX!

Good luck everyone!!!!

xxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS CAZ ON YOUR *[/fly]

And try not to worry. A lot of ladies have a bit of spotting and everything is fine. Just relax and enjoy.   

Thanks for the  Lizzy. I'm really trying to keep up the PMA, but this  is a killer. One minute I convince myslef I'm pg and then I freak out that it hasn't worked AGAIN.   

Thanks hanginthere - you do what your name says, and you hang in there too.    for the 14th  

Hi Jess - I promised I wouldn't symptom search either, but I can't help myself.  Any symptoms I feel are probably from the drugs, so I don't know why I put myself through this. . I read somewhere that the 4 days after ET are the most important days to ensure you get some rest. The nurses at the clinic said to use the  for 'me time'. So you will have done absolutely no damage shopping. It will have helped to take your mind off things hopefully. Sending you lots of  and .

Hi Tiny - Good luck for the 23rd. Here's hoping for your fab dry Christmas.   

Hi Scooby, Ben & Jerry - (mine are called Bert & Ernie). Hope you are feeling better after EC. Try and rest up. Wishing you lots of  and .

Hi Viqui - Sending you lots of    for your test day.

To everyone else on this horrendous , wishing you lots of love and       

[fly][/fly]

Love Boomy, XX


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hiya to you all
Just to let you know we got a BFN yesterday.
We are devastated.
Our love to all on the 2ww.
Anastasia


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Anastasia ~ Am so sorry honey    Life is just so unfair 

Take care of yourself.

x x x


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

Anastasia looks like we are in the same boat. I have felt really deflated yesterday and today it is like some has taken it all away, strange really. 

I had post ivf cons today and well nothing really exciting. Change the meds a bit next time. I think it is sheer luck sometimes. Any way we are going to have a break now till april, i think the best thing is to completly forget about getting preggers. I sometimes think we are better off doing all the wrong things. How many girls have i cared for as a midwife that are drinking +++/ smoking++++ and all the other unhealthy stuff but they are able to get pregnant at the look of a  . Weird world really. 

Keep the faith as i keep telling my self and after all the perserverence we will get their. 

Best of Luck and lots of hugs. 

Lisa J.


----------



## Anastasia L (Nov 23, 2007)

Hiya 

Have taken today off work even though i was supposed to go back. 
DH and i cried and slept alot yesterday. We ate pizza and drank Magners and Guiness...sod the healthy lifestyle for a while!!!
Like Lisa J, it is how empty you feel afterwards that hurts the most.
Going back to work tomorrow as i dont get paid when i am off and will take one day at a time.
My parents have kindly said that they will pay for us to have another go when we are ready, which takes a huge burden off our shoulders as i am not sure we could afford to pay for the treatment...not even sure how much it costs. 
We will book up for our follow up consultation at Bourn Hall in the next few weeks.
Take care and good luck to all those waiting for news.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

so sorry Anastasia and Lisa. 
Caz -   Congratulations. 
Hi Boomy - thank you.  
  Viqui. Sounds like we share the same job - I am a teacher Christmas stuff about to start in earnest! Difficult to take it easy as the clinics advise in this job isn't it? 
Hi Scooby   , hope you are feeling a bit better. 

Well Day 2 for me - feeling out of sorts but think I am just over tired and I have unconfirmed IBS which is making things a little difficult as well. Felt a bit queasy but honestly putting down to stomach related probs - much too soon for good queasy feelings! I have had some lower abdominal pain but again IBS related or tx   Just don't know. 

About to update my diary. 
      to everyone and sorry if I have missed personals for some people, still trying to catch up with the full thread. 

Tiny


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Anastasia - So sorry hun.  Sending you lots of          This process is so hard and doesn't get any easier.  

That is wonderful that your parents are prepared to pay for more tx.  Here's hoping that their wonderful gesture will have a wonderful outcome next year.    

Take care of each other,
Love Boomy XX


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi girls,
thought I would join you if thats ok......Im not doing a 2WW dairy...but still got a few queries  I have had lots of cramps and period like pains with backache since the day after ET....I do have IBS as well so its a bit difficult to determine what exactly is going on.... 
*Anastasia-* so sorry to hear your news .....sending you lots of hugs ....  
*Lisa *- I see you are a midwife...me too.....  how are you doing...  
*Boomy-* how are you  
*Ting-* how are you...I know what you mean about the IBS symptoms...makes things difficult doesnt it...........very confusing  
*Scooby-* how are you doing...  
*Caz- *hows it going....  
Hope everyone has a good weekend....sorry to those who have had bad news...be kind to yourselves....    

Good luck to everyone else...
Regards Milly


----------



## blue eyes (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
                Just thought I would post and let you know it was a BFN for me this time,

            Good-Luck to you all and I hope you all get the  BFPs,

love sharon    xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sharon ~ Am so sorry to read your post     Life is just so unfair 

Take care of yourself.

x x x


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

hi girls, 
what an up and down week-i had a scan to check all was going back to normal on wednesday and the nurse said i had a lovely thick endometrium which the embie would like and i got so excited! first time i had allowed myself escitement really. she also warned me that if embie implants i may feel dodgy again after ohss last time and last night i was the size of a small huse. less so this morning but feel lot more tender etc. maybe i'm just too aware of my body as we all are at the moment-second guessing everything! feel like pressure on my bladder for while after i pee and very bloated. has anyone else had this?
nick


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nic

Bloated ~ yep definately but I think most of that is down to the drugs they seem to blow you up like a balloon    

x x x


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi girls!!! Feel really down.

Went to work do last night and a scan fell out of my work friends bag. She d beeen hiding it from me. So last night was a disaster. Everyone giving me pityful looks and everyone contantly talking about how great it is that she is preg and how she deserves it. Just being really selfish, i bloody deserve it!!!! 
Don t get me wrong i am so delighted for her its just my twisted state!!!! I hate myself for being like this!!!!!!

One of my work colleagues asked me how it was all going and i said i really rather did nt talk about it...she contiued, telling me how she has had 3 abortions and that im prob not pregnant as my boobs would be sore by now if i were. Needless to say, i cried!!!

Have nt even told DH about all this. Hell just say not to let it get to me and not to listen to anyone. Thing s don t effect him as much.

Roll on the end of term!!!!! And fingers crossed that this works otherwise i think im likely to go off the rails this xmas!!!! Im actually scared for myself!!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Sorry for the depression session, needed to let off some steam!!!!

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sharon     so sorry. Thinking of you. 

Viqui - so sorry you are feeling so down - how thoughtless of your colleague to talk about what she did - hearing about abortions now just makes me so angry, though I know that is unfair, but to say what she did, how insensitive. I too am dreading getting a BFN just before Christmas as I honestly don't know how I will cope. Not that I feel very positive about this time - almost daren't let myself to try and reduce the heartache if it is a BFN - not that it will!Not long now till the end of term - 2 weeks and counting - seems so much still to do though. 

Take care of yourself, I am off for a facial as DP is away and thought I would treat myself and chill out a little - pamper yourself today a bit. Thinking of you and sending you   

Quick question for everyone, I have been taking Coenzyme CQ10 - based on reading on here and some other literature - there seems mixed information on whether you should still take during the 2ww - can anyone help? Panicking as I have been, then didn't yesterday and panicked because what if it is good Anyone  
Tiny


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

viqui, 
i know exactly how you feel. my good friend at work came and told me a couple of weeks ago she is pregnant after only 1 month trying and she jokingly told another colleague to get pregnant cos she needed a 'bump buddy'. she knows all about my situation and stupidly i felt really hurt. i think that person who told you you're probably not pregnant is stupidly insensitive and doesn't know what she's talking about. not everybody gets sore boobs-some people get no symptoms at all-so don't get downhearted. stay positive. 
i'm a teacher too ('end of term' gave it away!) and its so exhausting at this time of year. plus being surrounded by cute kids (well some of them!!) is pure torture. 

  
nick


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tiny* ~ I have been taking the Coenzyme CQ10 throughout each of my tx's. It does say in the Zita West book that it improves blood flow so it does have a benefit I believe during the  Again it is totally your decision. Its so hard to know what to take and when you should stop taking it, isn't it 

*Viqui* ~ So sorry you had to hear all about her abortions and stuff last night  it must have been really hard. Some people can just be so thoughtless with their comments. What upsets me more is that she knows of your longing for a child and she didn't acted totally inappropriate. Sorry will stand down off the soap box now 

*Nick* ~   for you too 

Lets have some positive thoughts     with a splash of      We will all achieve our dreams 

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nick - another teacher!! Well I am only an NQT so still learning all about it - bit different to Personnel, my previous life!
Thanks scooby - I might take it throughout then - it is so hard, difficult to get definitive answer - probably because there isn't one!
Tiny


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Everyone has their own opinions and all you want is a "Yes" or "No" answer      I know that clinics don't like to give their opinions incase it doesn't work you then go back and said "well you said I could take it".

x x x


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Viqui,

What a nightmare of an evening - not surprised you're feeling low this morning. Even friends can be stupid and unthinking at times. And as for your colleague and her abortions - well, don't get me started!! But anyone who's had difficulties conceiving knows just how you feel; you know you should be delighted when a friend gets pregnant but it feels like a kick in the teeth to you. Lost count of the times I've been all congratulatory through cleched teeth and then had to get out of the room as quick as possible before crying my eyes out! But this is completely normal; it doesn't remotely make you a bad person, so don't beat yourself up about it. I've even explained to close friends how I feel - and ask them not to take it personally; I AM delighted really, just not able to show it at this precise moment! The important thing is you're trying treatment - i.e. you're doing something about it. The more I go through treatments, the more I realise how brave we all are in doing this! I try and cheer myself up with this thought. I'm 42 and rapidly running out of time; we may or may not succeed but at least we'll know we tried. Precious little consolation really but better than turning around at 50 and wondering "what if"......

And re the comment on the sore boobs...I've been pregant 3 times (miscarried each time, suspected blood clotting issues) and none of these times did I remotely guess in the equivalent of the 2ww. Mind you, doesn't stop be symptom spotting now. My best (and very fertile) friend didn't have sore boobs until well into her pregnancies. So you just can't tell.    

So try and be nice to yourself today and don't let them get you down....

Ursula xx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you all so much!! So glad that i have this website so i can talk to people who understand!!!

Have not stopped crying all day!!! Broke down to DH. He feels bad for me but does nt totally get it!!! He thiks i should nt listen to what is said . Easier said than done. . .

Thanks for all of your kind words. Not sure what to do now.... DH  s friends are coming over for a night in to watch the boxing. The way im feeling, i wish i could go out and get drunk!!!!!

lots of love!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry you are still feeling down Viqui.   
Don't know what to suggest for tonight just hope it is OK for you. 
Tiny


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

sorry I've not posted much this week, I've been so stressed by having no symptoms at all, not even sore boobs,which I had last time, however that ended up a BFN.

Viqui, I can't believe how insensitive your colleagues have been, people really have no idea how hurtful comments can be, especially while you're on you 2ww. Please try to stay positive.

I was very naughty and tested early today and got a   I can't believe it, I used a digital test, and now I think it was a dud one as I don't feel anything at all. I can't believe I am pregnant, so I'm going out in a bit to buy more tests  

Do you know if you test early, and get a positive, how soon can I go and get my hgc blood test?

Hope everyone is doing OK, and sending lots of     to you all

love Jess


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Jess
Sounds good!! Congrats - hope that the other tests confirm it, will hold off on big congrats until you are more sure but there are very few false positives   
Tiny


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

congratulations jess! that's wonderful news. i had et 1 day before you and been trying to reisist temptation to test early-now you have me all tempted!!! 
nick


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!!
I'm back and feel much better!!!! Thank god!

Had agood chat with DH and i now realise that he does understand. I think i ve been becoming too withdrawn and not talking about it with him.
It a much better frame of mind today!!!!

Jess, thats amazing news!!! Apparantely the dig tests are more accurate!!! - Think i will buy one of them for tues!!! I'm so scared to test!!!! I always test a day early but im not going to this time!!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Viqui - so pleased you are feeling more positive.  Good luck for your test.    
Nick - good luck for yours, try and hold off until official day!!   

I posted on my diary earlier to say (I am only 4 days past tx) that I felt fluttery feelings in my lower abdomen, not uncomfortable and the only way I can describe is fluttery? Any thoughts anyone . I am sure I read that someone else felt similar but that was before I felt them so now have no idea where I read it or whether it was good/not good or just nothing? 
    ( I have read about the orange spot now and though I am not going to become obsessed, can't do any harm  sticking it on every so often!)
Tiny


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi jess, WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO hun!!

      

love jo xxx


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi girls,

I'm new to this thread.  I just wondered if you could add me to the list also.  I go for my blood test on Mon 17th, I can't believe I have another week to get through.  I have been getting really sore boobs, but I'm positive it was the same the 1st time round.....  Can but hope though.  I feel so gutted for those who have a BFN, I know exactly how you feel.  Last time this year was a difficult time for us, we even had to wait until 27th to find out as the clinic was closed on 25th - how inconsiderate!!!    

It's great to hear that some have been communicating a BFP, I just hope that a few more of us ladies get a nice Christmas/New Year pressie also.  

Look forward to hearing more good news in the next couple of weeks.  Here's some fairy dust to help us all along.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Jess*  ~       Huge congratulations on your  you must be on 

*Ms A*  ~   it does seem a long way off but this time next weekend you won't be saying that 

*Viqui*  ~ So pleased to hear your feeling better. I think they do understand but at times chose not to rise to the bate and just ignore those awful comments. I am convinced they suffer with this tx lark just as much as we do, although they hide it as they are supporting us 

 to everyone else, hope your all having good weekends.

x x x


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaah!! can't bear not knowing any more!!   

i feel like i am getting more bloated and more tired etc so convinced must mean i'm pregnant and reacting to the hcg but then remember the endless negative tests i#ve taken and get all dispirited. only 2 days left but not sure how i'll get through them. so scared that after this huge build it up it will be a no again. not sure if i can take it. in some ways this time is good because at least there is hope. 

have been so patient for the last few days but now its getting so close its harder. dream of the day i can post my first bfp.  

everything crossed.
nick


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.....sorry for not being about much at the moment!

Anastasia ~ i'm sorry to see your news......look after yourself hun. That's so kind of your parents 

Sharon ~ so sorry to see your news too 

Viqui ((((hugs)))) for your tough day xx

Hi Scooby ~ welcome to the thread, what day do you test hun?

Milly and Ms A ~ welcome to you too 

Any news from Sunshine  

Carrott ~ lots of luck for you tomorrow too  

Jess ~ thats looking really good for you hun.....yay! When are you going to get your bloods done?

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ladies,

Thank you so much for your congratulations  

I'm still in a daze, I can't believe it, both me a DH are still not convinced ! I'll test again tomorrow morning, then will ring my clinic to see how soon they will do a blood test.  I've read so much about chemical pregnancies, and am so scared that this could be one! To those how are tempted to test early, I kind of wished I hadn't now, because I'm not convinced, if that makes sense?

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!

Take care,

Jess

XXX


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi!

Was just reading viqui's post about the collegue who decided it was ok to tell an FF about 3 abortions!

What? Do some people have NO IDEA how to be sensetive?

Now dont get me wrong...if a girl finds out shes pg and cant have the baby/wont love or care for it or its the result of an attack/abuse then fine.

But three? No. Now that is just poor family planning isnt it. If you dont want kids then there are a range of products and drugs available...there is no excuse.
A friend of ours had 2 abortions this year! It makes me sick. PLUS she went and contracted gonorhea from some random while pg with her last baby. Irresponsible %*^%"! He (the baby)  thank god is ok.

And all the while she is super insensetive about our ttc journey. I am beginning to hate her. She dosnt give a monkeys about her kids ...always ****** and on drugs and never looks after them. Grrr Grrr Grrr!!!!

Rant over . V sorry...i should be working.

Pip!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi jess, i know exactly how you feel hun, ive done 8 tests now all positive but im still to scared to believe it!
my clinic dont do bloods so unfortunatly all i can do is wait for my first scan! im going to keep using the pee sticks though! even if i end up bankrupt!    
love jo xxx


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

hey girls, 

can't think straight-have had real mixed blessings today. began to feel very bloated and tender at the weekend so went in for a scan at the nuff today and they said beginnings of ohss again BUT the silver lining is it means i'm probably pregnant. bit scared about how bad the ohss could get as pg goes on and whether it makes miscarriage more of a risk, but also very excited!!

nick


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Test day is approaching... I just don t feel positive....

I dont see why it should nt work tough... I had 3 18mm follies... If it doe snt work then why!!

xxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm back on 2ww thread again! I took my 2nd lot of clomid this month so AF will be due about 21st. Its crazy as I feel so positive during the   bit then I start doubting again  

I'm gonna really try to be positive and hope for our Xmas BFP! 

Really hope for   BFP for any of you testing soon too!

Bibi x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*viqui* ~ Sending you lots of    and  your right there is no reason for it not to have worked

*Bibi* ~ Welcome back  Sending you lots of   

*nicolajc* ~ Gosh what a day   Good news though. Have they said that they will scan you again or have you just got to wait until test day 

x x x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to all those who have got their wonderful Christmas BFPs.    

I did a HPT this morning and it was negative.  I'm going for the official blood test tomorrow.

Just feeling really empty...


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello ladies

Can I jump in, I'm into my 2nd week, had 2 x grade 1, 4 cell embies transferred and testing Friday 14th December, have been very up and down on this one, still have sore (.)(.), have waves of sickness, very tired by 3 and night sweats, not sure if this is all in my head and convincing myself of all this, had very strange day on Friday just gone which was 7 days post transfer, had weird sensations in my tummy, felt very shaky - going completely loopy!!!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Boomy. 

Hi Spicy.


----------



## Spicy (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Tiny

How are you feeling flower - I see you are testing on 22nd?  How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Spicy
Officially testing 23rd. Had DIUI last Wednesday, 3rd attempt lucky, let's hope so!
Tiny


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Boomy  ~ Am so sorry   Have been following your diary and was really hoping it was your time.

Take care of yourself.

 Tiny and Spicy


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

boomy, 
so sorry to hear your news. i know how hard it is and empty. whenever i have a ttc setback i force myself to come up with reasons why i should be happy. i have mine ready for weds in case its a bfn-drinking over xmas, can go in the jacuzzi and more money to book a lovely holiday to cheer myself up with. 
know sounds bit weird but its good to try and stay positive.     

nick


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,
been keeping up to date with your posts but have had no motivation or energy to post, sorry  ......all the cramps have gone now they just stopped abruptly...boobs still sore but thats it....backache just like when I have my AF.....just dont know whats going on...... .......I am routing for everyone ......
*Spicy-* you are testing the same day as me........good luck hun...I feel all over the place too..  
*Tiny-* how are you.... 
*Viqui-* sending you lots of positive vibes hun.....   
*Bibi-* good luck.......  ^hugme
*Nicoljc-* great news.......sounds extremely promising...  
*Boomy-* so sorry to hear your news its so unfair.....look after yourself....  
*Joanne7164*- Congratulations....great news..it really lifts the spirits when we hear news like that...and gives us all hope.....  
*Pipgirl- *good luck.....  
*Jessie-* congratulations too...you must be on cloud nine....  
*Anastasia-* so sorry to hear your news hun.....its all the build up then the fall afterwards....this rollercoaster is just so horrible......sending you lots of cyber hugs and strength....  

 to everyone else......  

Love Milly


----------



## leanne81 (Dec 10, 2007)

could i be added to your list treatment was ivf/icsi test date is 18th dec x


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Leanne,
                      how are you bearing up.......hope all is well.....sending you lots of positive sticky vibes.....good luck on your 2WW.....    

Love Milly


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all - I am new to this thread and tonight is the first time I have posted on the site! Thanks to Tiny for pointing me in the right direction to this thread!! I too am due to test this month. I am on day 6 of the 2ww and will test as per clinic on the 19th. A week on Wednesday seems so far away. Feel bloated and have very hard breasts plus a bit of back ache. I know this is probably the drugs but deep down I am hoping that this may be a good sign. As this is my first time of IUI I don't really know what to expect. Have been waiting for so long to start the treatment and so want it to work. What great Christmas present it would be to get a BFP  I have been doing my DH head in. I am busy tapping away on the computer googling IUI chances and reading loads of threads on this site. I just hope being able to read everyone elses diaries and posts will keep me going until the 19th. So tempted to cheat and test on the Tuesday but I know that it won't help things. Anyway enough of my rambling......Lili


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all,

Can I add myself to this merry crew?!  

I had my 1st IUI on Saturday and am due to test on 22nd December. 

This is all so nerve wracking, but exciting! 

Good Luck everyone.

Chris


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Boomy, I'm so sorry to hear about your results, take it easy. I never know what to say to people when this happens, There doesn't seem to be the 'right thing' to say.  But take care of yourself and try to hold on to your dreams, I'm sure it will happen for you, sending you a big  

Viqui, how you holding out? Sending you loads of        for todays test, you've probably tested by now, hope it's good news  

I've tested again today, but used a test I nicked from work (am a nurse), it was a very faint line.  I still can't believe it is really happening.  I am having my beta tomorrow morning, and will get the results by midday, I'll be able to relax after that I think. 

Lots of love to everyone here,

Jess


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Jess ~ It sounds good  Sending you lots of     for your test tomorrow 

x x x


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello

I am too on my 2WW I have had 1 failed IVF we had 4 embryos all grade 1 frozen.  Had FET transfer 03/12/07 two embryos 1 X 2 cell and 1 X 4 cell and we have 1 left in storage as one did not survive.

I feel different this time  no sore boobs or any symptoms  feel very calm I test on Friday 14/12/07 at 9AM although I am temped to test if I do I will not do it until the day before test day, on the IVF I couldn't resist and tested two days before test day and got BFN so I will leave it a little longer this time.

But the time seems to be going slower this time because Ive done things differently have rested more because Ive felt incredibly tired whether  all the rest will help is another thing.

Three days to go we shall see.

Penny


----------



## nickate (Mar 2, 2007)

Nickate test date 20th December FET 

Oh sorry can I be added to your list? Doing a diary and would like to be involved?


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Forgot to ask on my last thread - please can I be added to the list. Test date 19th Dec.....good luck everyone! Fingers crossed for the   Lili x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Boomy ~ so sorry to see your news hun......everything crossed it turns around for you today hun  

Nick ~ hope you are feeling ok today and hope it's a good sign for you  

Bibi ~ welcome back to you and lots of luck for this cycle  

Viqui ~         for today 

Hi Spicy, Leanne, Lili, Chris, Nickate and Penny ~ welcome to you all too....fab to have lots of new people on here  Sending you loads of luck   

Jess ~ looking good for your beta tomorrow hun   

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Dont know how i ve made it through today. It was a BFN! I think i cried myself out over the weekend. Feel numb.

Cant begin again until xmas as the clinic will be shut for the holidays. So its the waiting game all over again now!!!

Think i am going to get severely hammered this xmas!!!! Have spent the last few months on the sraight and narrow... Its time to let my hair down!! ( only to be taken home crying at the end of the night!!! ) We shall see!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!! I'm checking out.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Viqui,

I'm soooo sorry to hear your news. Not sure if you'll read this, but hope you have a good Christmas and that things work out for you. Wishing you all the best at this awful time  

Jess xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Viqui, so so sorry   , thinking of you. I felt we had some things in common - teacher (I think from memory?) and 3rd DIUI, so so sorry. Take care and just have a blow out at Christmas. 
Tiny


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really sorry to see this Viqui......sad news 

Keep posting on FF while you wait hun......everyone's here for you,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Viqui I am new to the thread but just wanted to say that I am really sorry to hear your sad news  Lili x


----------



## viqui.b (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!
Your all so lovely!!!!

End of term this week and then i am going to let my hair down!!!

xxxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Viqui - I'm so sorry hun.  I know how you must be feeling.   I was really hoping you would get your much wanted BFP.  Make sure you and your DH look after each other.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Boomy ~ how did you get on hun?

xxx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

My 2ww continues...

I did another HPT this morning and it was negative.  I've also started spotting.

Went for my blood test this morning and the clinic have just called to say that my HCG levels are at 20, so I have to go for another blood test this Saturday.  Nurse said there is a chance they may still rise, but I'm not holding out much hope.  Looks like a chem pg.  

Really just want it to be over now...  

Boomy XX


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

viqui.b also sorry to hear your news. I was hoping too to have baby on board for the x mas but not this time. We will have to wait till 2008. It had got to be the year for us. 

After my last BFN 2nd ivf i went out out and had a blast. It really helped me to unwind. No tears after x amount of drink. I suffered the next day but hey thats life. Now that was 2 weeks ago and it is amazing what a couple of weeks can do. I would have a month off if I were you and get crimba and the new year over have a good time with you family and DH. I am lying low till April's next try as i have a friend coming in March so want to be drug free for a while. 

Take good care 

And i hope that every one has a good Christmas.            


Lisa J. xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Boomy.....i'm sorry you are having to go through all this. Will keep hoping that your levels rise hun 

Lisa ~ you have a good Christmas too hun......everything crossed that 2008 is your year 

It's cold today!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## nicolajc (Mar 20, 2007)

hey everyone, 

i feel bad posting this when not everyone has such good news but i got a bfp!!!

        

2 very positive tests this morning for the 1st time ever in my life. 
on the downside my breathing is getting more difficult and am little frightened as to how bad its going to get as the pg continues but i know it will all be worth it in the end. 
strange really-not sure if its the ohss taking the shine off the news as i'm worried or just the risk of miscarriage that my dh won't let me forget about but it feels a little surreal!

fingers crossed and can't wait for the 12week scan if i can make it. 

good luck to anyone else testing this month and sorry to hear your news vicqui-keep going. it will happen!
nick


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Viqui - so sorry to hear your news...  Look after yourselves   and try and enjoy Christmas. January is the start of a New Year and new hope. 

Boomy - really feeling for you..... this must be agony...  . Hoping somehow it all comes right. 

Lots of hugs and Christmas magic to everybody

Ursula x


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Nick - congratulations!!! That's wonderful news! It's always good when one of us makes it as it gives the rest of us hope! Wishing you a happy bundle of joy in 2008. 

Ursula x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

viqui, im so sorry        

boomy, i really hope your levels rise hunnie!     

Nick,        

love jo xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Viqui  ~ Am so sorry   Take care of yourselff

Nick ~ Well done you     Sure they will keep an eye on you with the OHSS so try not to worry and enjoy it 

x x x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

CONGRATULATIONS  Nick! Yipppeeeeeeeeee   

Well, I got my beta today and it was 93, so I think thats OK.  I'm still paranoid that I won't stay pg, I'm getting them repeated on Friday to make sure the levels rise.  I don't know why, but I feel a bit disappointed with 93, is this low for day 13 of the 2ww?

Jess

xxx


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Good Evening everyone

Well I could not resist I have just done a test it was negative I test Friday am so I think it will definetely be BFN for me again.  I had ET on 03/12/07 is it still to early?

Penny


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
I will be starting my two week wait tomorrow, can i join in on your madness.I feel good about this one so fingers crossed it works for the 4th time.

Smith16 Way to early to test fingers crossed you get what you want for xmas hun  

Nick Well done sweetheart hope all goes well   

Loads of    for everyone else.
My test date will be 27th Dec


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Boomy - so sorry  - hoping things rise. 
Hi twinbutterfly and welcome to 2ww - I "know" you from IUI - good to be on here as well I think Good luck tomorrow. 
Penny - that seems much too early to test - you naughty girl!!
Jess hoping everything works out - I am sure it will.   
  Nick
Viqui - go for it - how come you finish early - we have another week to go 
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

I dont understand I tested yesterday how can it be to early when the official test day is Friday what difference can two days make.

I have tested again this am with the first pee of the day still negative.  Not holding out much hope.

penny


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

How many days does your clinic tell you test after   I know our previous clinic was 18 days   therefore testing 2 days early was fine as other clinics normally test around day 14.  However, if you are testing around day 14 and then test at day 12 the trigger shot could still be left in your body and therefore you don't get a true reading.  Does that make sense 

 Twinbutterfly ~  with your tx    

x x x


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Scooby

I had FET cycle this time so there was no trigger shot just had suprecur, progynova tabs, cyclogest.  embryo transfer was 03/12/07 and official test date is Friday 14th Dec 07 which only makes it 12 days if i have added up correctly.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I am not sure then if any of those drugs could give you a false reading.  I would hold on until tomorrow and test again          

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Twinbutterfly ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for today  

Penny ~ levels can be so low in the first stages that they just won't be picked up by a HPT.....that's why every extra day is important. Will be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow  

Nick ~ congratulations hun.....fab news. Make sure they look after you with the OHSS 

Jess ~ congratulations to you too......good luck for your test tomorrow  Have a look here hun, there's such a big variation in HCG levels that go on to be ok 

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Cathy, Lisa and Francine        for today 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy

I have been for my blood test and ring for result at 2pm but I have done an early test which was negative and have started spotting so I think its all over for me  

Will post later with result but preparing myself for worst!

Good luck Lisa and Francine hope its a BFP for you both today

Love to everyone

Cathy xx


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Please could I join you?

DH & I had DE IVF and are due to test on 21 December - please could you add me to the list?

Transfer (5 day) was on Saturday 8th and since Monday I have felt incredibly sick, very sore breasts and headache. Tuesday was horrendous and I was sick 4 times! Yesterday was the same and today! When I was pregnant with our son in 2005 (also via ED IVF) I had the same symptoms which started 4dpt (3 day transfer) - so signs are looking good I think? but I'm trying not to get my hopes up!! Official test date is the 21st  - can't see me lasting that long though!!!

Wishing you all lots of luck and will be watching for any news!!

Take care Mandellen x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks to Lizzy, Ursula, Jo and Tiny for your kind wishes and  , but it is all over for us.  Spotting has turned into bleeding.      Still have to go for a blood test tomorrow but AF is here in full force.      Feeling really sad.  Can't believe that our fertility tx journey has ended, and we still don't have a baby in our arms.      Can't stop crying.    

Congrats to Nick (sorry about OHSS symptoms), and Jess on your BFP.    

Cath - wishing you     for your blood test results today.

Thanks to everyone for all the support over the last couple of weeks.  Has helped to keep my sane.

Good luck to all the other ladies still on the  


Love to all,
Boomy XX


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww Boomy hun i am so sorry i cant even begin to emagine what and how your feeling right now i am thinking of you both 
We are all here fo you chick, Is there really nothing else that you can try  
love nicky 


    
To those that have got OMG   all the best for the future.

 to those in that dreaded 
  
love to you all nicky xxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Fellow 2wwers,

I was hoping I could join you. My test is next  Friday the 21st and I never thought a week could seem like such an eternity. 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting  

and here's a hug to those it hasn't worked out for  

Hugs,

Diane


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Y'all

Discovered this site yesterday and i've not been able to do anything else. I'm so happy there are so many people going thru the same thing. I'm in my 2ww and would be testing on Dec 27th, fingers crossed though i'm not putting all my hope on it cos nature has a funny way of playing tricks on me.
Wishing you guys all the best and hope we all get the BFP we so desire. lol


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Lizzy,

Could you add me to the list, i'm testing on the 27th - IUI.

Thanks


----------



## hanginginthere (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, ladies, we tested this morning and it was a BFN....     To be honest, I sort of knew about a week ago; no real reason - just knew in my heart. In some ways it's a relief to be able to get on with the grieving / moving forward. The 2ww is definitely the worst bit of the whole thing. At least I can now have a bloody good cry, followed by all those things I've been missing out on over the last few weeks like a hot bath, wine and my beloved horse-riding.....

At least we have 4 frosties from this cycle so will definitely try FET in the spring. After that, who knows. I'm 42 and after 10 years trying I have to be realistic; it may just not be meant to be. 

Wishing everyone still waiting to test lots of sparkling baby dust and condolances to everyone else who had a BFN......and best of luck to all of us in 2008! Remember: New year, New baby. 

Ursula x


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Good Morning

 for us again had blood test this am they said if I do not here anything by 5 pm then it is definate.  We hope to have a fresh ivf cycle in March next year.

       

Good luck to everyone show will be testing soon

Penny


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry 

I forgot to say sorry to everyone who has had  

Penny


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Penny, Ursula so sorry to hear your news..... 

Yemi looking forward to having you as a 'waiting' buddy! 

Diane


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was on here last month and am back again as it helped me keep sane last 2ww.   is due to visit about 21st (next Fri) just before  . 

I have mild af cramps, headaches and am generally abit   already. I dont hold out much hope again this month. 

Sorry to all those who have got   this round and I really hope you get your dreams in 2008!

Bibi x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Bibi,

My test date is the 21st too- looking forward having someone else to hold hands with as we go through the roller coaster of emotions this upcoming week! 

Diane


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all

I had my et on 12/12 so i am just sitting in bed being very bored and waiting for my test date which is boxing day. 

I'm sorry to all those who have found out they have got a bfn 

Jodeyne


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

Penny Ursula so sorry to hear your news   

Jodeyne I had my   13th so know how your feeling i am so fed up with sitting about good luck hun. I test 27th but never make it to the test date.
 
P.S does anyone know why we can't have hot baths? I was only told this tx and last 3 i had hot baths after IUI


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm very pleased with myself just done 50% of my X-mas shopping online- a great way to distract myself a little-I highly reccomend it!

Diane


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dear all,

I just wanted to pop in and let you know that my beta increased to 253 today, so I am going to try to relax into this pregnancy.  I really want to put IVF behind me, and carry on as a normal pregnant woman.  

To everyone who has recently got a bfn, I'm so sorry, I hope you are able to heal, look after yourselves.   

Wishing everyone here the very best for your treatment, and hoping you all get the happy endings you so very much deserve.  Stay strong girls  

Thank you all so much for your support over the last 2 weeks

lots and lots of love

Jess


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

twinbutterfly said:


> My test date will be 27th Dec


Mine too... I'll be in New York though, so I will have to do some sums to work out the time difference - and whether or not I really want to be flying home with a BFN or BFP on my mind.

My colleague is pg and has been waving baby dust at me all week. I was surprised to find that I am very happy for her and not jealous at all. This is particularly surprising for me because I am a very grumpy person.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

HI
Mrstrellis hope you enjoy your trip sounds great. I have sent you loads of bubbles to give you extra luck. I'm driving myself mad on this  my sister in law to be is ready to give birth any min wish i could be as good as you. It hurts me everytime i see hear. Good luck hunxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

*hi girls,
JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I GOT A *     
*really cant believe it and I am so happy but nervous........*
*Twinbutterfly- *its so hard this 2ww....try and keep busy but I know how you feel   ...I spent lots of time on FF....it certainly passed the time away ,as did online shopping......spent a fortune but it was worth it.. 
*mrstrellis*- hope you have a great trip to New York...I love that city....hope you get that BFP...its the best Xmas pressie ever.....   
*Jessie-* congratulations on your bfp...its such a good feeling...your beta levels sound brilliant ....try and enjoy.....I still feel very cautious but elated inside......  
*Diane-* hope you are ok...you right online shopping is the best therapy  hope you manage to keep sane and hang on in there hun..  
*Jodeyne-* good luck on your 2ww....sending you lots of positive vibes...  
*Bibi-* The cramps are a good sign..I know that now as I had them most of my 2WW.....so hang on in there it will be worth it....  
*Smith-* So sorry to hear yr news...its so disheartening...be good to yourself and roll on March. 
*Ursula-* so sorry to hear yr news too....its so unfair at such a difficult time of year....let yr hair down if you are able and look forward to 2008...... 
*Boomy-* I can only echo what the others have said.....wish I could say something to make this better for everyone.....  
*Mandellen- * Good luck on yr 2ww...I had those symptoms too......now I know what they were  
here's hoping for your BFP...  
*Viqui- *so sorry to hear yr news...but glad you are letting your hair down.....roll on 2008.  

Hello and good luck to anyone I have missed..I be checking all your news and fingers crossed for those still about to test.....             

Love Milly


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Milly ~     Huge congratulations to you 

twinbutterfly ~ Sending you lots of   and  

mrstrellis ~ Sending you lots of   and   Enjoy New York 

jessieG1975 ~   so pleased for you 

Diane72 ~ Sending you lots of   and  

Bibi ~ Sending you lots of   and  

smith16 ~  so sorry to read your news. Take care of yourself 

Yemi ~ Sending you lots of   and  

hanginginthere ~ So sorry   Lifes just not fair 

x x x x


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

twinbutterfly said:


> HI
> Mrstrellis hope you enjoy your trip sounds great. I have sent you loads of bubbles to give you extra luck. I'm driving myself mad on this  my sister in law to be is ready to give birth any min wish i could be as good as you. It hurts me everytime i see hear. Good luck hunxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you! And some for you: 

She's been trying for a while and I was dreading her news, but I was amazed to find I wasn't upset at all. I think it's because I was just pleased that a nice thing happened to a nice person. Mind you, other friends have got pg and I was absolutely furious with them.


----------



## Cloe (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi....

I'm new to this thread.  Hope it's OK that I join you!

My et was on 10th Dec, so I'm testing on the 24th Dec.  Is anyone else testing on Christmas Eve?
This is my first cycle of IVF, so it's all new to me.

Good luck to all the ladies going through treatment, and my thoughts are with those that have been unsuccessful this time.

Cloe...x


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all

Congrats Milly40 on your   brilliant news

and im sorry to everyone who has got a bfn

and everyone else who are on the 2ww good luck and lots of          

Jodeyne


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Milly that is really wonderful news-congratulations  

Cloe-welcome to the thread- good to have more company for this what feels like an eternity period  

All- don't know if any of you have already discovered LoveFilm.com they have a 2 week free trial where they post you unlimited DVDs to watch and return- the only caveat is you have to send back the ones you've watched before you get the next ones. I signed up for the 12.99 package (2 DVDs at a time) but you can cancel before the 2 week trial period and they charge you nothing. I thought it might be a good way to distract myself even further!

Back to the online X-mas shopping!  to all

Diane


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

P.S. Scooby, I meant to mention how pretty your 'MORNING' was- it brightened up my day!

D


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi can I join!

I'm on my 8th 2ww, I'm not going bonkers yet, but I know the drill, by next wed/thurs I'll be   !

I'm 3dpt, so nothing to relay back, not on the cyclogest for the first time, just gestone alone was on both last go, but they which seem to be a big the biggest culprit for symptoms, ie, sore (.)(.)'s, hot flushes etc.

Diane, I joined the lovefilm.com too and just watched "Becoming Jane" today which is very good. I love your cat, what breed is it?

Looking forward to getting to know you all, and good luck.

*Test day is saturday the 22nd*, the day before my dad's birthday!, my birthday is on the 18th next Tuesday, and DH's is on the 20th 2 days after mine!

Poppins x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

on your   i am so happy for you both i bet your both way up high on that  best wishes
For the furture   

 to those that are testing soon    
      
I hope you all get that well deserve OMG   real soon
love to you all nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Boomy ~ sorry for not posting sooner......so sad for you hun, your diary had me in tears  Much love to you hun and many hugs indeed 

Ursula ~ so sorry to see your news too. Take care hun and much luck for those frosties in the spring 

Penny ~ many hugs to you too......sorry for your news 

Cathy ~ how did it go hun? Thinking about you 

Hi Mandellen ~ welcome to the thread. Hope you are feeling better now.......hope it's a good sign too  

Diane, Yemi, Jodeyne, Poppins and Cloe ~ welcome to you all too   

Hi Bibi ~ welcome back 

Mrstrellis ~ fab....Christmas in New York! I'm sure you're not a grumpy person hun 

Jessie ~ fab news about your levels....have a very happy and healthy pg hun 

Milly ~ congratulations to you too 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Another day closer to finding out.......

Poppins-our cat is Moonshine a boy silver, chichilla persian and he is one of two twins, we also have his twin sister Sparkle. They are both so loving. Monshine seems to have taken on role of guard cat to em since all the treatment, whereas Sparkle is definitely a Daddy's girl, following him around all day and then firmly fixed to the right hand side of his feet snuggling every night  in the exact same position.

Lizzy I see on your profile it says you go to BMI chiltern-that's in Great Missenden isn't it? Its not too far from me as I live in Chipperfield (not far from Sarrat and Chorleywood if you know them).

Here's some hugs to all for the rest of the day  

Diane


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Diane ~ it's a bit out of date now but yes it was the one in Great Missenden 

I know Chipperfield......you lucky thing, it's lovely there. I'm really close to you then as i'm in Watford......did you have all your tests done at Watford? There's a Herts thread too if you want to join us all there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=232.0

Love the names of your cats 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there

I am not sure if anyone on here apart from LizzyB will remember me, but just in Case others pop in.

I sadly started miscarrying yesterday at just under 7 weeks.  I knew something was wrong and the clinic had been doing bloods for over a week and they had been very slowly stopping and going down.  Me and DH are devastated of course and are not feeling at all festive.

So if you were here when i was on the 2WW board i just wanted to let you know.

Good luck to all those still waiting.  I really didn't want to worry anyone or scare anyone.  Keep positive.  

Love  Aquababe


----------



## Lisa J. (Aug 9, 2007)

aquababe. 

LisaJ here. we were together last time if I remember rightly. That is real shxt. Sorry there is no way that this is easy. My heart goes out to you. Remember you will bounce back and i hope that you are DH are getting through it. I will be back in March so i hope that I see you along the way.

Take good care. 
Lisa. xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Aquababe, I wasn't online then but I just wanted to let you know how sorry I am to hear your news I think we can all relate to how you are feeling. Hugs  

Lisa J- I see from your profile it says you are in Singapore? I was there from 4-14 years old.

Lizzy, I know the Harlequin Centre and Asda in Watford well (and the running shop Up & Running in the high street I believe are the best in Herts.). I did my original blood tests on the NHS at St. Albans Hospital- I'm not sure how they decide where yu go as we do have a Watford postcode. I was referred to St. Alban's last June but ironically the 1st appointment they could give me was for 3rd Jan. My husband and I decided to go private at ARGC as I am changing job and had the good fortune of being 'walked offsite' and having a paid but not working notice period. I am hoping and praying that this cycle is successful but if not I have kept my 3rd Jan appointment with the NHS so was hoping I might be able to get my 2nd cycle on the NHS. If not, certainly a second round nearer to home or my new work (Hoddesdon- where I believe the Herts. & Essex Fertility Centre is about 15 mins away) might be better but my experience so far with ARGC has been very good. 

Hope everyone else is well,

Diane


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls

I'm a newbie on this thread as previously was on the ttc au nat pages

Just to let you know some great news!  Me and DH were approved for NHS ICSI on tuesday and we're looking at going to jessop early in 2008 so reaaaaaaaaaaaly excited!!

I'm feelin 2008 is going to be a great year with lots of good news!!

If anyone can share their experiences of ivf or icsi we'd fine that most useful as we go along, we're part nervous, scared but happy also!
xxx


----------



## nickate (Mar 2, 2007)

I am on the list as nickate (nick and kate) could you put us down as   Thankyou very very very much, Sorry excited and just cant believe it.

Kate


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kate- Congratulations! 


'Wanttobeamummy'- well done on getting anything on the NHS in today's world (can never quite figure out personally where 40% of my salary seems to be spent by the government each month!!). My husband and I had ICSI, I also have PCOS and my husband had >90% abnormal morphology. We were recommended ICSI as they directly inject the sperm into the egg rather than just mix it with the egg as in IVF. They will usually recommend ICSI if there are significant male factor fertility problems. However, from your perspective the actual process is very similar the only difference is what they do in the lab following egg collection.  Happy to answer any questions you have based on our experience just let me know (happy to recieve PM) 



Diane


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Been really tired today, so I've found it easy to relax! 

Diane, Great names! I wondered if they were, my cat is a silver tabby he is called Beau, and he is 3/4 chinchilla and a 1/4 persian, he just turned 13 this month and he is very loving too, he likes to curl up at the end of the sofa on my duvet with me during tx, or he tries to lye next to me but nearly always falls off as he's huge!, its funny he would normally jump on me but with my embies on board he never does!

Wantobeamummy, Hi and good luck!

Kate, Congrats! to you and DH! good luck too. 

Aquababe,   I'm so sorry for both you and DH to hear your very sad news,  its very unfair. 

Lizzy, Thank you for adding me and hi!

Poppins x  4dpt


----------



## Tats (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi guys - Congrats to all with BFP, commiss if BFN. 
I'm going to do a test tomorrow a.m. (17th Dec) 7 days after I last tested (17 days after ET) - my GP recommended I left it a week before retesting. Fingers crossed! If I was going to get my period, would I have got it by now? (EC was on Nov 26th) or are fertility drugs still affecting system? Also would HPT result still be affected by HcG booster? No-one can give me a definitive answer - booster was on Nov 24th so surely would have left system by now? May have to return to clinic next week, this waiting is doing my head in!   Good luck everyone in same situation!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all  

Milly40 - thanks for your encouragement about the af pains. I've had them all day again today and I'm day 23 which I dont think is a good sign as its always like this. 

Aquababe - I'm really sorry and send lots of  

Diane72 - hope you're doing ok and not stressing too much, I really hope its the month for you!

Bibi x


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I did get a BFN on Thursday, I was already pretty sure because I had done a test but its still awful to have it confirmed isnt it?  Feeling really down but going to try to look forward to Harrisons birthday and Christmas and then decide in the New Year what to do next.

Congratulations to everyone who has got BFPs

So sorry to ladies with BFNs and take care

Cathy xx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good Morning All,

I dont know if im in the right place as were having iui at clinic, but are not on any drugs..yet!
We go in for tx tomorrow morning as only pcked up surge this am...finally (its really late!)

Poss was because last tx (Nov) AF was a week late! Grrrr.

Anyway...heres to a very sober christmas and good luck to all those testing over the festive period.

Bye for now. Off to start 2ww diary number four!

Pipgirl. 
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aquababe ~ ah hun....i'm ever so sorry. Why does this happen, it's so unfair  Many hugs to you and DH 

Cathy ~ i'm so sorry to see your news too......sending lots of hugs  Have a lovely time on Wednesday hun 

Pipgirl ~ you're in the right place....good luck for tomorrow 

Hi Poppins and Bibi ~ hope you are both doing ok 

Want2beamummy ~ that's great news....really hope 2008 is your year hun 

Tats ~ good luck for you test today.......your hcg from your shot must have left your system by now hun i'm sure  

Diane ~ i had my second lap at St Albans.....i guess at the time there was some link between the fertility clinics at Watford and St Albans although my initial tests were Watford! My last memory of St Albans was being wheeled out after my lap singing with a sick bowl on my head (GA's do funny things to me ) Don't blame you for going private though....hope you don't need the second cycle  

Kate ~ will reply on your other thread too but congratulations 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh and....

lots of luck for Scooby and Ms A today       

      

xxx


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi LizzyB,

Some good news from me.  I got a  .  Was a little scary yesterday, had some bleeding so thought it was all over.  Due for blood test between 8am and 9.30am and we even waiting until 9.15am to go in.  We seriously didn't think we were pregnant.  The nurses then had a nightmare getting blood from me.  After 5 attempts they finally managed and then told us we would need to wait until 12.00 noon as we had, had the blood taken so late.

Went home to bed feeling sorry for myself, and thinking that I'd end up there after my telephone call at 12.00 so would be just as well to go there sooner.  DH just popped out for 5 minutes and was due to be back at 12.00 for making the call, when the hospital called to say we had been successful.  I asked the nurse about 3 times if she was serious.  I still can't believe it's happened to us.  With only 3 eggs and then only 1 embryo.  So just goes to show everyone was right "you only need one"!!

Scooby - hope you also have some good news to post today.  

Congratulations to all those who have been successful also and sorry for those it hasn't.  I remember what that feels like.

Good luck to those also who are due to test this week.  Hope you get your best Christmas Present ever.  I know I have.

     

I'll keep an eye on the thread to hear all your good news.

Take care all and look after yourselves.

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Mrs A ~       congratulations on your good news.

I am pleased to say that we got a  Have just got our bloods back and they are looking good. We are both on 

 to everyone and here's to my some more 

xx


----------



## Ms A (Dec 4, 2007)

Scooby - Congratulations      

Here's to a great Christmas for both of us.

XX


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

congratulations *Scooby *and *Mrs A.*..........well done best Xmas pressie ever heh......

                    

Love Milly xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Scooby and Ms A ~ fantastic news.....so pleased for both of you  

Enjoy!!!!!!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

 To Mrs A and Scooby! Good luck to you both!   

I hope evreyone else is ok?

I've been tired today again, but I'm bound to be, after taking my ritrodrine tab at 3am I lay there for 1 and a half hours trying to get back to sleep  , it was too cold to come down and snuggle on the sofa but maybe I should of done? Hope I sleep better tonight, I nearly always get insomnia in the 2ww?  

I went for a nice little walk earlier 2 minutes away! to post some letters and then cards to the neighbours etc, it was chilly but it felt so nice to get OUT!
Its my birthday tomorrow 34yrs! so a friend is coming over, and DH is treating us to lunch in our lovely village cafe, I wont be able to have the yummy stilton, onion relish, crispy onions, and cranberry sandwhich though!, guess I'll have the turkey, stuffing and cranberry one instead, they do great sarny's! cant wait to get out again! 

Poppins x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Scooby, Ms A. I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you! that is wonderful news !!!!

Cathy sorry to hear yours

Poppins- HAPPY BIRTHDAY  for tomorrow. I take my ritrodine at 6am,12pm, 6pm, 12am

Bibi- thanks for the thoughts!

Pipgirl- welcome

Hello to everyone else!

Diane x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Scooby, So happy to hear your news, good to hear it can still work  

Ms A.  Great news hun have a lovely Christmas and relax 

Cathy So sorry hun to hear your sad news, hope you are feeling ok. It will happen for you 

Poppins Hope you have a great day and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow    

Diane72 Hope you are doing ok?

As for me i just had a really weird thing happen to me, sat watching TV and nips started to burn  it has gone again now but (.)(.) are really sore. Only on day 5 after   so to early to tell, must be the drugs. Hope everyone else is doing ok and not going to mad like me . Really great to hear some   on here. Sending you all loads and loads and loads of


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all,

just to let you know my af arrived with a vengance this morning. It was only on day 24 but I knew as last night as I couldnt stop   and am still  .

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting to test.

Bibi x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just thought i'd poke my head in and say 'hi'   I'm on the tc au natural thread at the mo with wanttobeamummy and although i'm staying there too i'm planning on joining you girls because as u can see i'm due to start D/R in 9 days!!!! Think you will all be a great support and help through all of this and i look forward to getting to know those of you who i don't already know  

Bibi~ So sorry about AF hunny   keep ur chin up  

Scooby & Ms A~ Huge congratulations girls and a happy 8 months to u both   

Sam xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bibi,

What can I say? I am so so sorry. This is an immemsely difficult time. I sometimes like to think of this as a 'process' this is step one and we need to keep going. Grieve and then get back on the conveyor belt. I try to make scenario plans in my mind. I already knew I had PCOS but only discovered my husband's fertility issues along the way - I had 2 years natural TTC in my mind then investgate if clomid would be enough if not IVF/ICSI 5 times (maybe more depending on how 'far' I get and reasons for failure) and then start investigating adoption. I keep trying to remind myself there will be 'the next step' if it doesn't work this time. Although that doesn't stop the emotional rollercoaster and  

My heart is with you, here's a big hug  

Diane x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Bibi, I'm so sorry,  , crying comes so naturally, and it really is the best way through. I really hope next year brings you a much better outcome.

Sam, good luck.  

twinbutterfly, thank you! hope the (.)(.)'s are ok!  

Diane, I did think about those times for the ritrodrine last time round but I'm the sort of person that is WIDE awake very easily in the mornings and if I took it at 6am I would never get back to sleep!  

I've had a lovely birthday thank you! its gone really quick having a friend here for the day too! I'm now tired, and I've been a little breathless today but it could be from a bit more activity today ie blow drying my hair, that takes it out of me! a walk to the village, and the excitement!  

Hope your all well. DH is picking a dvd for tonight, and we are having kentucky, I fancy a fillet burger......naughty!

Poppins x


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi there, I am on my 2nd day of 2WW only and just wanted to join this thread to share with others. I  had FET this time and my blood test is falling on the holiday week Dec 27-28, so I am not even sure if lab will be open.

This is my second attempt to get pg after October IVF has ended up with  . We still had 4 frosties left, out of which only 2 survived the thaw for December ET. During the transfer, I saw the blood on the caterer, but dr ensured me that it is normal, did anybody experienced the same?

Thanks


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Morning All  

Welcome 'full of hopes', as far as I know it is quite normal to have some bleeding after transfer. At the ARGC they said to me to wear a sanitary towel just in case. Good luck for a positive outcome.

Poppins-only a few more days now....

twinbutterfly- it strange how all this stuff effects your (.)(.) isn't it. After my progesterone injection my nips. go absolutlely rock hard and then randomly throughout the day (even when its not cold and believe me I have no libido whatsoever so its not that!)

How is everyone else today?

Diane


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for the welcome.

Bibi -  know exactly how you feel..have had so many diapointments this year..try to enjoy the festive period and have a few strong drinks..it will all look better in the new year. New start for all.

Today is day 2 of the dreaded 2ww for us..testing 4th Jan

Its wierd..really looking forward to xmas day even though cant have my usual brandy and coke/stilton and cracker combo!
Got fake red wine for table so nobody can tell im not drinking! Its not bad actually...has the texture of wine and smell like (shame about the taste!) No its quite nice in moderation...but AM going to eat like never before as a consolation!

Good luck all.

Pip


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Diane,

It'll be nice to have u as a buddy too, when are u testing? i've been having some funny tummy pains today but dont want to analyse everything and get my hopes up. (.)(.) are getting better now though still hurts a bit. 
Twinsbutterfly how are u doing? i know we are testing on the same day. Lets all hang in there i've been extremely positive since yesterday for me now it's PUPO. Sending loads of      to u guys.
lol
Yemi


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good evening All,

I'm still   but had a nice day of distractions. My brother phoned from Dubai to wish us luck and then a friend of mine from my last job came to visit and we drank lots of cups of tea at the The Two Brewers a lovely country pub round the corner from me. I also received a huge pack of background info. on one of the several drugs I will be responsible for in my new job that starts Jan 4th (and thinking why didn't they send this stuff two weeks ago when I needed lots of reading to do instead of right before X-mas!  )

Yemi- my test is the day after tomorrow- eek Friday cannot come soon enough now. Are you and twinbutterfly on the 27th Dec? I too have kept obsessing about symptoms but then keep telling myself the gestone injections could be giving me symtoms too. I think obsessing is only natural!

Poppins- not long now until Saturday.....   

Love to everyone,

Diane x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Poppins,

Also meant to say I've joined you in having a cold. I thought I'd escaped the cold my husband had most of the week with the occasional sneeze but my nose is running and is now beginning to block up. where is that DH of mine  

D


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

Yemi - I feel really good today, just feel this is the time. Not really feeling much but still must stay positive  Hope you are doing ok, its still along way to the 27th 

Diane- Fingers crossed for you hun, not long to go. Really hope you get a   will be thinking about you hun  

Poppins- How are you doing? Nearly there hun fingers crossed Hope the cold gets better   

Pipgirl- I really love cheese and biscuit's at Xmas too, but lets hope its all worth it  

Fullofhopes- Hope you are doing ok hun, really try not to worry about the blood i had it with IUI and the nurse says its normal 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Its mad being on the 2ww this time of year. Finding it really hard not to have a Baileys with ice  .Still not feeling much but keep telling myself that it has worked.Got to go for my blood test tomorrow to see what my prog level are. Nurse told me to phone her Friday to get the results as that is there last day.Really hope there good fingers crossed   xxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would pop on and see how your all doing   

Bibi ~ So sorry to read your news   Take care

*Poppins* ~ Hope your still taking it easy  

Diane72 ~ Hope your starting to feel better now  

*Full of hopes* ~ Hope your doing OK  

Pipgirl ~ Welcome to the thread   

*Yemi* ~ Hope your doing OK  

twinbutterfly ~ I know what you mean about Baileys  Although it will be worth it  

x x x x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hey girls,
Hope I can join you!
I am on 2ww at the mo - well 10 day wait really as had 1 blast and one just before blast stage transferred on Sat at ARGC - this is us ttc for no. 2...after resting for first 3-4 days, I'm jsut going stir crazy now (test day is 24th) so would welcome some company while I go insane!!  

I'm on sooo many drugs it's crazy:
clexane - Have a tummy covered in bruises!
gestone - ouch but it's got to be better than the dreaded cyclogest  
steroids - for immune issues
aspirin and ritrodine (which I keep on forgetting to take on time!)

I've been down this road before so should know better than to read anything into any symptoms: but I don't have any at the mo   
Small zit on the side of my nose (please don't let it be a pre-AF one!) and a tiny amount of beige discharge (tmi soz) on Monday (something I usually get about a week before AF)  

Maria x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Maria,

Welcome I too was at ARGC and on a 10 day wait which ends tomorrow-eek   . I'm on all the same medications as you except for the steroids and yes my tummy is also totally covered in bruises now and the arnica cream really doesn't seem to be doing anything!

Scooby, lovely to hear from you  

twin butterfly, hope you are doing well

poppins- how are you coping with the   in the last few days of waiting

Fullofhope, Pipgirl, Yemi- hope you are well

My cold is still in full force so didn't get much sleep last night  

Hugs to everyone,  

Diane x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

twinbutterfly, Scooby, & Diane, Thank you, I hope you are all ok!  I'm ok! Still resting and taking it easy, but I do potter and go for walks etc to keep me from going potty! but I'm analyzing everything now! Cant believe its test day Saturday, although I know these last 2 days are going to drag I can sense it!  

I had a nap earlier as I was so tired I had a disturbed sleep from 3am......ritrodrine tab , I was really hot too but this could be the progesterone I guess?

Its DH's birthday today so we are going to pop to our local pub for dinner! very lazy but I cant make DH cook on his birthday!  

I'll catch up more later hopefully or tomorrow.  

Poppins x


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

girls, thanks for warm welcome, it is a relief to feel that you are not alone in your fears and obsessions, not shared even by the close ones 

*Diane, Twinbutterfly, Scooby, *  thanks for putting my mind at rest, now I see this beeding is kind of common.

*Diane,  * wish you quick recovery from your cold and Big Fat Positive for your test on a day after tomorrow!

*Yemi, Twinbutterfly,  * I will be testing on Dec 27 too, great to keep a company to make this 2ww pass quicker...

No symptoms yet, except today had some brown discharge, very faint though, could it be implantation, seems too early on my 3rd day after FET? So disturbing when you do not know - could it be or could it be not... 

*Poppins,  * I am also tired and sleepy all the time and taking only progesterone orally and hcg shots, this could explain the symptoms...

Maria, wish you great *positive* Christmas gift on 24th...

Till later...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bibi  i'm so sorry your AF arrived hun....take care xx

Sam ~ look forward to seeing you over here too.....good luck with D/R  

Hi there Full of hopes ~ welcome to the thread 

Maria ~ welcome to you too 

Poppins ~ i'm sorry hun i missed your birthday......hope you had a lovely day  Happy Birthday for DH today too 

Diane ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow       

Hope everyone is doing ok.....sorry for the quick catch up but I've got a headache and the computers not helping 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Please can you update your list with a BFN for me! First IUI and AF came on Sunday. Start second cycle in January, Good luck for everyone on th 2WW. Lili x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lili- sorry to hear you news  

Well this is the final night before the test tomorrow. I've resisted all temptation to test early   so what tomorrow will bring is truly unknown. But boy what a journey. This was my first ICSI cycle and I truly did not expect it to be such a physical and emotional rollercoaster. 

At the beginning of this journey I was someone who had to go up 10 min. earlier to the changing rooms all through school because I had such a phobia about changing in front of people and was unable to face the thought of the degradation of someone doing a cervical smear on me  and had never had one at the age of 35 because I couldn't stand the idea of someone I didn't know (even a woman) putting something in my private places (and yes I know all the reasons I should have). I had never been sedated, never been in hospital, never self injected. Earlier in the year I was too unfit to run  the end of the road. 

And here I am now, I ran an 8km race without stopping once and raised nearly £900 for a breast cancer charity in October with my sister. I have had so many internal scans, EC, ET at the ARGC by men I don't know I can't even count them. I've been 'deeply sedated' twice, I've experienced my first ever pessaries, my tummy is so covered in bruises from the clexane injections that I can't find a 'clear space' for the next one and my bottom now feels what daily intamuscular injections are like. I have went from extremes of hope   and then the depths of despair where I have spent all night   . 

And now the day is near I feel.....numb, powerless and resigned to fate. No matter what the outcome is tomorrow I have made a huge personal journey, one that at the beginning i truly had to just hold my breath and say if you want to have a baby Diane you have to give up all your lifetime phobias and fears and just keep going. I rmember when I first broke the 5km barrier running I had a song programmed into my i-pod by Helen Reddy that my Mum used to play called 'You and I against the world' which finishes with the words 'I love you Mummy. I love you too' and it gave me the strength carry on, to focus on why I was doing all this. I have spent the last few nights listening to the X-factor winner song, 'There can be miracles....'. 

Maybe tomorrow will bring my miracle   but if not tomorrow I need to keep believing my miracle will come one day. Thank you all for being there and supporting me so much through the latter stages of this journey.

Hugs to all,        

Diane


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just thought I would update a BFN for me, AF arrived and test confirmed. been having a hard time handling this one - mainly posting on IUI thread. 

Good luck to all those going through 2ww - there must be lots of BFPs out there somewhere. 
Tiny


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Tiny-here is a  

Diane


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Tiny - so sorry to read your news  

Diane - what a touching post from you, it's mad what we have to go through to get our little miracles, by rights we should all just get one for going through all that degradation  . Sending lots of     and hoping today brings good news for you  

Maria x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tiny and Lili ~ i'm ever so sorry  Many hugs xxx

Diane ~ what a moving post.....whatever the outcome today, well done hun on the journey that you've made. Everything crossed for you       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello ladies
Just got my blood test back one week on from   and it is 76. The nurse said it was very good and that it shows i have mature eggs. I feel like AF is just around the corner with belly pains on and off. So will just have to wait and see.

Tiny Lili- Really sorry to hear your news. Hope you are  both doing ok huns   

Diane Please bring some good news today, thinking about you


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Diane, GOOD LUCK!, I hope they phone you quickly with that positive result! I hope your cold is ok too? mine seems to come and go?    

Twinbutterfly, Good news on your eggs!  

Full of hopes, How are you doing!    i wish was taking progesterone orally, mine is the gestone, the nasty jab in the   and its so sore and bruised now already!  

Lizzy, Thank you for our birthday wishes!  

Tiny, I'm sorry to hear your sad news.  

Hope your all well, it looks cold out there today?  

Sorry I've just copied and posted this below so Diane and some of you will have read it already!!!  

I've been symptom checking!    one of them which could be due to pure laziness and not a symptom at all! is the tiredness, but I'm not sleeping that well due to having to take a tablet at 3am! and I have a bit of a cold so it could be that, and I wonder if that's why I might be a bit breathless at times too? I also get quite bloated after eating especially in the evenings, which I also had before! which was another sign? Oh and getting hot in the night! its starting to drive me potty now    but ONE DAY TO GO! test day is tomorrow morning-Saturday! as I said to Lukey I'll do a hpt first thing, I've been a good girl and held off as I did before! I've learned my lesson now!      then I'm due in for a blood test at the ARGC, then of course I have to wait for the hcg results and it could be a long wait?   

I hope I'm posting good news tomorrow? this is it now?   

Poppins x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,
what a lovely inspiring story from you.  It really has encouraged me to be more positive of what the future holds.
Please let us know how you get on today? we're here for you
xxxxxxxxx
      

Angie


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ So sorry to read your news  Take care of yourself 

Diane ~ I just wanted to say how lovely your post was, you are a true inspiration. Wishing you all the best for today   

xxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dear All,

My personal miracle has happened, ARGC phoned and my blood test shows a positive. I cried tears of joy, I am truly on  . Thank you so much for all your kind words and support.

Good luck for   for your testing in the next few weeks, I'll still be here for you aswell.

Poppins, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow,

 Diane


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Diane ~ Congratulations       am so pleased for you both   Take care 

Poppins ~ Wishing you all the best for tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Diane ~ woohoooo, fabulous!! Congratulations hun....wonderful news 

TwinButterfly ~ great news about your eggs 

Be back later....love and luck all  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Diane - that's such brilliant news!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Diane~ Such fab fab news hunny         Really made my morning as 2 girls on my clinic board have had BFN in the last 2 weeks   so this gives me hope and makes me very happy   

Lily & Tiny~ So so sorry girls   

Sam xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
       congrats diane!!

xxxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Yipee Diane,   Your fantastic news brought tears to my eyes instantly!     

Thanks too!   

Poppins x


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Diane!!!!! Congratulations, what a great Christmas gift!!!     

After I read your inspirational story, I was thinking it would be so unfair to get a negative after so many sacrifices, and here you go! You are my hero(ine)


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Twinbutterfly, this is good sign! Fingers crossed for your test on dec 27.

My dear Bibi, Lili, Tiny, I know how it hurts, it is just devastating, my heart goes out to you.  
Please do not give up your dreams!!! There must be the light at the end of each tunnel, but sometimes the tunnel could be longer than expected!!!

Hugs


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say thank you all for your kind congratulations today !      

Poppins- just to let you know I will be at ARGC first thing for more blood tests and to pick up my prescription (my progesterone was a bit low today so now I've to do the cyclogest aswell as those lovely gestone injections!  ) so might bump into you!      

Diane


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if anone else has experienced loss of appetite on 2ww. Is it a side effect of the progestrone?  I'm 8dpt and haven't really been hungry for couple of days. I gone a bought in lots of lovely organic salad and veggies and I'm living on toast.
Thanks 
Fiona


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Diane you truly deserve this after all you've been thru, i'm so thrilled for you. I'm counting days now ( 6 more days to go ). I pray i too will have a good news to share with u guys come next week.  
Yemi


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just wanted to wish chrisgib, wendie and poppins all the luck in the world for tomorrow

                  

xxxx


----------



## Cloe (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi All....

Looks like it's all over for me.  AF arrived a couple of days ago.  Clinic has said just put my feet up and still do the test they provided on the 24th, but I know it'll be pointless.  I've been bleeding really heavily and my tums upset just like a normal period.

Not sure how I'm going to get through christmas...I suppose I just have to hope for a better 2008.

Good luck to all still waiting...I have everything crossed for you.  And congratulations to all with BFP's!

Take Care...
Cloe...x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Diane, I'll be at the blood clinic bright and early so may see you if your in for bloods?, well I'll be early I don't think I'll  be very bright we'll have to get up pretty early, and its so cold at the moment.  

I'll probably have a brown coat on, cream hat, scarf, gloves, the works!!!   my hair is long dark and curly, but it may just be long and straggly tomorrow, I doubt I'll be doing my hair first thing! I hope I have a smlie on my face as I will do a hpt first thing?     

Good luck with tomorrow's rise in hcg if you are in!

Cloe, I'm so sorry you have AF, that makes it very unfair not to get to test day, I've had that a few times and it makes you feel cheated.     Take care of each other, and I wish you luck for 2008. 

Scooby, THANK YOU!!!  

Fiona, I wouldn't worry about the loss of appetite, sometimes I feel like I'm not hungry at all, especially the last few days as I get a little bloated, then other times I could eat a horse! it may just be the drugs? try to eat healthily though!

Poppins x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cloe I'm so sorry to hear your news, keep believing and good luck for 2008  

Poppins, on the off-chance we happen to be there at the same time I have a long black velvet coat, a cerise pink scarf, long dark, hair and brown eyes and am about 5ft 3.

Good luck to all  for tomorrow  

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Will catch up properly later but just want to wish Chris, Wendie and Poppins lots of luck for today       

xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I got a      !!!!!

The levels are 107, so thats good, we are keeping our fingers crossed that they will continue to rise nicely.  

We've been here before, so I am being cautiously optimistic, although I will stay positive!   . I need to wait to hear if any meds will change and if I will be back in tomorrow for more bloods? 

Thank you for all of your good luck wishes and your amazing support, DH and I are going to watch the 3rd pirates of the caribbean movie, and munch on a few choccy's!  

Poppins x


----------



## Maria.O (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all

My test day is 30th December and today (8dpt) am feeling really low, feel the dreaded af signs  .  I have had 2 m/c before and felt different pain/niggles etc but this just feels like a normal month.  I wish the test day was closer as I just need to feel normal again.  Sorry for being so depressive but no-one else knows what it feels like!

How does everyone else feel?

Maria


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Poppins ~ Congratulations       I know the feeling about being cautiously optimistic, its so hard not to get carried away  Well done you

Maria  ~ Sorry your feeling so down 

xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Poppins- I am so, so, so pleased for you!!!!!      I didn't spot you this morning. The 'next day' bloods they did for me today were bHCG again and also a full blood count to see if I needed to take dexamethasone, so I expect yours might be the same. They also phoned me yesterday evening with progesterone which they measured from the blood sample I gave in the morning. 

My HCG was 69 yesterday and is 96 today but I know at the transfer my embryos weren't as advanced as yours on Day 5, they were at compacted morulae rather than full blastocyst. My progesterone was quite low so now I have to have 1 and a half vials of the gestone injection (2 injections in a row-wonderful), as well as three cyclogest pessaries a day- glorious!

Maria, believe me I have been up and down so much in the last two weeks and even now I'm obsessing about will my HCG levels rise, will it progress....the worry never ends. Stay strong  

Diane


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Thank you! Scooby!  

Diane, your levels sound good, one of mine was a bit past a blastocyst and that could of been the one that embedded so it all sounds good for our levels! Oh I feel for you having to do 2 gestone jabs, they are my worst thing with this treatment, my bottom is so bruised and sore that last night I did one in my leg, which I remember being even more painful I nearly pulled it out half way through   but now I have a dead leg too, so I probably have an interesting walk at the moment!!!   My progesterone was fine with just the gestone jab, luckily! I'm already on steroids but he may do a full blood count to see how my platelets are for my blood?
I'm honestly not complaining about having to do gestone!!!, I feel very lucky to get this far, just pray this PG continues full term now for us both!   

Maria,   Its hard not to worry, but late last night I thought I had AF signs, my back started to ache? try to stay positive, I know thats very hard to do. Good luck.  

Poppins x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

I pray so too

D


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi,

I hope you dont mind me just posting in . I am on my 2ww aswell and have been fine up ubtill last night and now i dont know what i am feeling. I had Ec on the 10th dec and had 1 grade 1 4cell embryo placed back on the 12th dec, my test date is the 27th and i am slowly going mad . I have some symptoms but am not sure if tey are to do with the meds or not, Any advice would be great.
My fifst symptom is thrush - i had this the week before my period was due when i concieved my DS nat, but i am thinking it is prob due to the utrogestan.
The second sympton i have had from today is a metal taste in my mouth
The third sympton is sore boobs (not really sore but tender) but i am sure this is due to the utrogestan

The last couple of days i have been having an ache type feeling in my tummy simular to af type aches just before af is due .

I have been naughty today and done a test (DH would kill me) and it was negative . I am just trying to keep positive but it is sooooooo very hard at this stage.

Sorry for going on it just feels better to write it down  

Sjpale x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sjpale ~ I would say its far too early to test yet so I wouldn't put yourself through any additional stress with any more tests    The thing I found the hardest was analysising symptons and then comparing what others have.  I would just say relax and take it easy and try not to worry too much.

xxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

I can certainly relate to the comment about comparing yourself against everyone else. I've been feeling a complete fraud as I didn't seem to have had any symptoms/side effects at all. Could argue that I got off lightly, or that it just wasn't working.

Yesterday was test day for me - a BFN. I keep trying to tell myself that this was just our first IUI etc, but you can't help but hope that you're one of the lucky ones. I too did an test (2 days early) - in hindsight I think this helped me deal with the reality and my dh yesterday, but it did make me a moody cow all day Friday! 

IVF next for me - whole different ball game - feel a bit daunted by that.

Thanks to everyone for your support. Congratualations to all those with BFP's - I hope to be joining you soon.

Happy Christmas.

Chris
xx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Poppins - many congrats hun, that's brilliant news!! 

Maria - sending you lots of hugs  

Diane - ouch more gestone jabs. You're brave to do them yourself   I get dh to do them in my bum as I found the leg was too sore after....and only after I've iced the whole area for a good 5 mins so it's completely numb!!  

SJ - i agree with the others, it's probably still too early to test...although a metal taste in the mouth is usually a good sign... 

No news from me, have avoided the pee sticks as requested by argc     - I hate those things anyway...no symptoms at all, except my heart's going like the clappers (could be nerves, could be the drugs (horrible steroids) who knows)
I am in nice and early tomorrow morning for my bloods - fingers crossed for a good night's sleep tonight, have been having the strangest dreams!  

Take care all,
Mariax


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,  

My hcg levels today are 171, which is good, but my platelets from my full blood count are high (blood clotting prob) they are 564, they should be anything up to 450 and they were high like this last time so I'm now really worried that the same will happen again? I M/C with twins in April with this problem? My clexane has been increased, I was on just 40mg in the mornings now I'm on 60mg total with 20mg in the evenings to, I've swapped the asprin to 3pm in the afternoon to so that they are all spread out. 

I will try to stay positive because I know its important too but I am scared?   
Does anyone know of anyone who had high platelets of this level and went on to have a healthy baby? 

Maria, Thank you! 

SJ, I agree it is probably too early, hang in there! 

Poppins x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Diane and Poppins - I hope it all works out Poppins. 

    to all those waiting to test, I hope you get briliant news for the Christmas or the New Year.

Thanks to all those who posted kind messages after our 3rd BFN, they really help to ease things - it has been the hardest by far this time - mainly I think because of Christmas timing and imminent birth of first nieces/nephews by my sisters. Feeling a little better as had a heart to heart with sister expecting twins last night - at least I feel I have made a positive step.  There will be more   over Christmas I am sure when I have to see my other preg sister but at least I can drink and not care what I eat!!

Roll on 2008 - got to be a better year!  

Good luck, will keep an eye to see news but probably going to have a rest from IF over Christmas (as much as possible anyway) 
Tiny


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

SJ- do not worry I did not test until the day after my positive blood test and even then the home test showed only a very faint line that I would not have been convinced of if I had done it before so just hang on in there.

Maria-good luck for tomorrow!

ChrisG- I am so sorry to hear your news  

Tiny- best of luck, I hope 2008 is your year

Poppins, At least we know ARGC are monitoring us closely and adapting our medications based on our individual needs, stay positive. I am on 40mg Clexane and have no history of blood clotting so that seems to be just an ARGC standard thing so feel reassured that it is only 20mg extra.

Scooby-how's everything going with you?

Hugs to all,

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cloe ~ i'm ever so sorry hun 

Chris ~ sorry to see you news too 

Tiny ~ take care of yourself xxx

Maria ~ welcome to the thread....how are you feeling today hun?

Sjpale ~ welcome to you too. Ignore that test hun....way to early  Lots of luck for test day  

Poppins ~ thats fab news.......congratulations  Have you tried asking on Peer Support about your platelets? Hope you get some answers hun 

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maria ~ forgot to add......lots of luck for tomorrows test       

xxx


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi 
Just wanted to say thnks for all the positive comments, I know deep down that it was too early to test but i just could not help myself . I do not know how i would have got through the tx without this site it has been a godsend. Just being able to talk to others going through exactly the same things as you and feeling the same emotions. If you have not gone through the tx you cannot understand what tou are put through both emotionaly and physically, although dont get me wrong i have a great DH and family who have been very supportive. 

I just want to say good luck to all those who are waiting to test   
And
So sorry to those who have had BFN sending you all   

Thank god for xmas and my DS as he is keeping my mind of the test at the moment, he is so excited he cannot wait for   

Sending everyone   

Sjpale


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

SJ, we test on the same day - 3 days to go - hang in there, I am also tempted to test today...

Maria, fingers crossed for your test today 

 everybody. Just wanted to update those who are still 2ww on my symptoms today (finally!) 7dpt - pulling sensaiton like 2 days before AF, tender (.)(.) they feel very heavy too, hot at nights, no tireness - go sleep late, wake up early.

Twinbutterfly, Yemi, anything to report from your side?

Looking froward to updates.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I just wanted to say  to you all who are testing in the next few days.  May your dreams be fulfilled      

      

x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

​

 Merry Christmas to everyone on the 2ww...
much luck to those testing or waiting to test over Christmas 

Love, luck and much babydust...

Lizzy xxx​


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning Ladies
Only afew days left on 2ww yeah . No sign of   just yet but on my cycles i get to tomorrow morning so may work may not. Really really really want to test  but i remember last time when i did and it was to early and it said BFP but then turned into BFN. 
Today is going to go so slow  got afew pains now and then but not like af pains. My bbs are a little sore, which on other cycles they went flat around day 10 so i just don't know whats going off .

Hope everyone else is doing ok?
Yemi where are you hun? and how are you doing?


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!! AND VERY GOOD LUCK TO THOSE TESTING!

PRAYING THAT WE'LL GET A LOAD OF    TO CELEBRATE!!

Love and best wishes to you all

xxxx

Angie


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hey girls,
Afraid ARGC didn't work their 'magic' on us and it's a bfn  

The irony is our little boy was conceived on a completely free NHS go, and here we are more than a few grand lighter, with a bfn...guess that's just the way it goes.

I'll be going back for my frosties, and will probably get my protocol changed, but doubt I'll be going back there for another fresh cycle...

I hope you all have a lovely Christmas.

If nothing else, the experience i've has just served to remind me how very lucky and blessed i am to have a gorgeous little boy already.

Take care,
Maria x


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Twinbutterfly,

I'm still here darling waiting for the 27th to come. I've been feeling unwell this past few days and hot at nights, i decided to take Lemsip for cold/flu this morning 'cos i was convinced i've got flu. I feel much better now anyway and keeping my fingers crossed. 
Take care

yemi


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Today my hcg levels are 248 which is really good we are pleased, and I had a chat to one of the nurses today about my concerns for the high platelets, she said I could carry on to 12 weeks doing a high dose like 60mg of clexane and all be fine, i asked then if it was possible for me to go on and have a successful pregnancy and she replied yes! I do feel a bit more relieved although i know I'm not out of the woods yet, but she said they see it all the time and to stay positive, I asked if there was anything else I could do to help ie lay flat I said laughing!!!   and she said no just keep warm!  

I'm back in on Thursday for bloods inc NK assay.

Tiny, I feel for I always have people around me PG but its hard if its a sister,  let alone 2 , hang in there, it will be you one day, and hopefully that will be in 2008.   

Lizzy, I've just posted on there thank you for that!  

Diane, I do feel like I'm in good hands, thank you, and good luck for your levels continuing to rise too.  

Maria, I'm so sorry, its a hard time of year, I hope you can be distracted from it all? All the best next year.  

Poppins x


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all

I'm also on my 2ww.  et was Wednesday, so they've been in there for five five days - hoping they'll stick, or at least one of them will.  Woke up this morning hot and with mild period pain, but that's now gone and no AF, so fingers crossed.  Test day is not until 5 Jan, so it's 2ww for me from today!

Maria, I am sorry to hear about your BFN.  Lots of cybercuddles are on their way to you. I hope that you can still have a lovely Christmas and that your wee boy makes it extra special.

A merry christmas to all of you.

Gayl xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning ladies
Merry christmas, i have been bad and tested as i normally start this morning but i didnt so thought i would test and it says     i cant believe it just yet. If i make it to thurs then i will.


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Twinbutterlfy on   !!!            I am so happy for you!


Merry Christmas and   to all in the coming year!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY   

Maria, so sorry to hear your news. I'm praying the FET work for you in 2008

Twinbutterfly that is wonderful news!!!    

I know LOTS of you are testing in the next couple of days    

Yemi, you shouldn't take Lemsip if you are pregnant as I believe it contains a decongestant. I'm sure a one-off is no issue but thought you should know for the future. The reason is decongestants work by reducing the size of your blood vessels thus opening up your airways, this can lead to higher blood pressure- speak to your pharmacist for advice (also you'll find a post by Poppins not long ago that gives advice on cold remedies from various people you can use during pregnancy).

Hello Gayl!

 to all,

Diane


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I think it's a BFN for me this month too - tested yesterday and it looks like AF is on its way today as I've been spotting.  I had a lovely day anyway: went to a Brazilian restaurant for christmas lunch, a walk through Central Park and then the afternoon was spent sitting in our enormous bed watching How Clean Is Your House and TAPL in You Are What You Eat on BBC America.  

Not to worry - even if everything were working properly, I'd still only have a 25% chance of conceiving in any one month.  I think it's like playing darts, in the dark, when you don't know if there's even a dartboard in front of you.  

Good luck to everyone who's still to test and congrats to the BFPs - it does make me feel better knowing that some of you have hit the triple 60 this time!


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm new to this thread, in fact it's been a long while since my last log-on. (IUI back in March) I'm on my first IVF 2WW and had 2 embryo's transferred on Friday 21st.
I had 10 eggs collected and 8 fertilised. I had 3 frozen and am waiting to find out whether the other 3 are to be frozen if they are strong enough.

I'll be testing on the 4th Jan.
So far, the only symptoms I've had are sharp on and off twinges on my right side. When the first one came it doubled me over for a few seconds and since then it's been very mild but pretty much always there. Can anyone advise? I read on the internet it could be the progesterone?

Anyone - it's late so off to beddybyes!

Night...Sarah x (It's nice to be back)


----------



## positive73 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Ginger Nut,
We are testing on the same day.......!!! Thought I would write to you to see how you are feeling ... are you on the Gestone injections? I have just had my first one and my bum is aching so much i cant lift my leg ... when did you do your ET? Mine was yesterday ... how did you feel after it? I had a few twinges last night but feeling better today ... did you have ET on day 3 or 5? ... how are you feeling today? Hope to keep in touch over the next few days... we could give one another some support ? ...
Take care Positive73


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello!

Positive-great to hear your ET has gone smoothly. The gestone injections are sore (I'm now on 150mg gestone and also 3 cyclogests a day). I have found the place with least pain is in the bottom so gave up m embarrasment and my DH does them. Also ice the area to numb it first and then ice it afterwards. I have never used it but others have recommended it.

Ginger Nut-welcome! i did get 'shooting pains' right after ET and took it as a sign to get lots of rest and keep up my fluids

   to everyone-especiall all you testers who are today/tomorrow

Diane


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Twinbutterfly on ur BFP. It's not looking good for me 'cos i'm already spotting, AF would be here fully any moment from now. Take very good care of urself.
Thanks Diane for ur advice, i asked my GP before taking Lemsip and he said it's fine. I've taken loads these past few days 'cos of the serious cold i have, i'm past caring now anyway 'cos AF is bound to show b4 the end of today. Hope u are taking things easy.
Take care y'all and have a wonderful 2008.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Twinbutterfly ~ Congrats on your 

Yemi ~ I hope you are proved wrong 

xx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
YEMI- So sorry to hear your news, good luck for your next cycle hun  Thank you for your kind words. I still keep getting pains on and off so you never know whats round the next corner 

SCOOBY- Thank you hun, i cant believe it   hope you are having alovely Xmas and lazy boxing day


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Yemi, sorry to hear your news, still a little hope is there, I saw few postings on this site, that some women have had spotting during the first two months of pregnancy and it worked out well. Did you test it yet?

Hi all, even though there are two more days to go before my blood test, I was impatient of course and have taken HPT and it is   

I have taken it surprisingly well, feel a bit down, but did not tell my DH yet, have a feeling it will crush him, I want to wait till the blood test to be sure.

All my "symptoms" are gone even though I continue with progesterone pessaries and hcg shots. Or was I just imagining them? Still hope for the best, will keep you posted.


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi I hope its ok to jump in. I have had a DE transfer in Kiev on the 20th Dec  4 embies were transferred the embrologist said they were high quality 16 cell embies (havnt a clue what that means) This is my third and final attempt so as you can imagine I am spinning out at the moment (at leat Xmas is distracting me slightly) Does anyone know when the earliest I can test?? Test date is the 3rd

Thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone

Briergirl


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Full of hopes- do wait for the blood test before jumping to conclusions. My hcg level 15dpo was 69, which the clinic said was a clear positive, and I could only see a very faint line on the pg home test I bought after my blood test (I'm so glad now I didn't do it before). Also symptoms come and go.

Briergirl I'd offer the same advice although it feels like an eternity wait until the official test date or you'll just drive yourself mad not knowing whether to believe the early test resul you get.

Yemi- also I had a bit of spotting (bright red not brown) which I burst into tears into instantly during the 2WW- its not over yet wait for the test results.

Good luck 27th Dec testers!!!   

Diane


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya Positive.

I had my ET on Friday 21st and had egg collection the Wednesday before so I assume thats a 3 day transfer?
The little shooting pains in my tummy have been there pretty much all day today but on both sides today. It's so weird but can only put that down to the progesterone, it surely can't be implantation pains unless the little embryo's can't decide where to live  
I'm not on injections, just progesterone suppositories   ! I take them twice a day, morning and night.

I have absolutely no other symptoms atall apart from very sore boobs but thats definately the progesterone. Do you have any other symptoms?

When did you say your test was? 

Sarah x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning ladies
We have tested again and its a  , we are over the moon. Just got to wait again now till 2nd to speck to the nurse, to see what happens next.
Hope you all get your dreams next year


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Twinbutterfly   Hun on you well deserve OMG   i am so happy for you both 
Best wishes for the furture    I bet your both up high on that 

So sorry Yemi on your  i am thinking of you and we are all here if you need a chat, shout, scream or what ever
  Here's sending you a huge   take care nicky xxx

Ps  To all the other ladies that are in the dreaded  or for those that will be testing soon 
love and   nicky xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Twinbutterfly ~ Huge congrats on your     

 to everyone else still waiting to test    

xxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi to all at FF

I recently had a BFN after my 4th attempt at ttc.

I am going today to my follow-up appointment with Holly House Hospital, although they have now moved.  I am so confused about where to go from here.  My DH wants me to consider adoption but I am not sure if I am ready to give up on this journey yet.  I don't see a future without children but I would not wnat to get to an age where i look back and have regrets.  I don't know how we go through this journey and stay sane.. . Well I had better go get ready and I will let you know how I get on later.

02cindy.


----------



## Yemi (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

I did the test this morning at 4am as i was getting ready to go to NEXT sales, my suspicion was confirmed  . I promised my self i'm not going to cry which i'm still keeping till this moment. I honestly dont think i have the strenght to go thru the whole process of injecting, 2ww and all the emotional stress that comes with it, hopefully we'll be able to give our son a sibling one day, i pray it happens naturally. We've been thinking of adoption for a while now but the whole process is just so expensive but we'll be giving it more thoughts these coming months.
I would be hitting the gym like i said ( i've bought my gym stuffs this morning ) and i'm now back at work, this will keep my mind occupied as well. 
Thanks to you guys for all your words of advice and it's really been nice knowing u guys online even DH normally ask  me how my friends are whenever he gets back from work, he knows you guys were the only one i could open up to and have a nice chat with.
Congrats to you all with  s and better luck next time to people with  s.
Take care of urselves. lol


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh yemi, im soooo sorry to hear of your news
Always know we're here for you and that we pray one day your wish will come true

xxxxx

Angie


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yemi  ~ Am so sorry to read your news   Take care of yourself

xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!  

Sarah, Welcome and Good luck! The sharp pains could easily be you ovary's shrinking back and mending themselves, or of course implantation! its great that you have some frosties too! 

Briegirl, Good luck also!  

Twinbutterfly, Congratulations! and best of luck.  

Yemi,   Take care, I really hope it turns around on official test day?  

I'm sorry for those of you who had no luck this time round, may 2008 be the year for you all.  

I had another hcg testing today and its now 800! which is good,  we feel relieved, next test Saturday and the results should be back from USA re NK assay, I've been told to keep Monday free for IVIG, which I'm sure i will need.  

I've been feeling so tired I even went off upstairs yesterday whilst at my Mum and Dad's with all of my family and slept for over an hour, then by 11pm I was shattered again and we came home! Normally I have loads of energy so its quite weired for me!  

Poppins x


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

hi all

I did 2 tests yesterday and 2 tests today and I got a  , we are so happy we couldn't believe it. We have got our scan booked in for the 9 jan. There is a problem since I have found out I have Been slightly bleeding brown and red only when I wipe (sorry tmi) I spoke to the clinic and they said not too worry and to take it easy which I have been all day and it is stopping slightly. Anyone else had this and everything be ok?


Congratulations to everyone that has got their  

and i am really sorry to everyone that got a      


Jodeyne


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Jodeyne,   on your   !!!

Twinbutterfly and Poppins, great news on your beta, I wish you all the best with your journey.

Yemi, so sorry to hear about your , dear. I know how you feel as we are in the same boat now. 

I have recieved the test results and it is dissapointingly low at 16  . I beleive it is above normal only because of the hcg shots I am taking every 3 days. Clinic said though to wait for  and I know this vicious woman is arriving within two days, but if not - to do the follow-up test on Jan 3. But deep inside me, I lost any hope and am sure that I'd better to prepare fot he next fresh cycle in Feb.

Thanks to all for your kind words and advices, hope to see you around later on this thread or other ones.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Jodeyne~ Congrats on ur BFP hun    

Poppins~ 800 is fab hunny.... Bet you can't wait for the scan.  

Yemi~ So so sorry about ur news sweetie   

twinbutterfly~ great news on ur BFP hunny 

Angie~ Here i am sweetie, told u i'd be about soon  

Well i'm day2 D/R now and all going well, think this is just gonna fly by   Feeling really positive about it all at the mo too. Can't wait to get to know u all a little better over the next few weeks  

Sam xxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Congrats to all  
And I am very sorry for those who have had a   
Good luck to those ladies waiting  

Well I couldnt wait any longer I have done 2 tests today 9dpt and I got   on both occasions.  Is this right?? Kiev told me not to do a POAS but the Fertility Unit here in Ireland I use for bloods and scans gave me 3 tests and said work away!!!!! Not due bloods until Tuesday!!!

DH is really ****** off for not waiting but my God its the hardest thing!!!!!

Any opinions??

Briergirl


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Full of Hope ~ Sorry to read your news 

Briergirl ~ Is that 9 days past ET  I would have thought it would be a bit early to get an accurate result  How much was your trigger injection, could it still be in your body 

xxxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh No just done another test this time a clearblue and its a  ?

Scooby I had Donor Embryo transfer on the 20th What is trigger injection? The only injections I have are the progesterone each morning!

Briergirl


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Before you have EC you take a trigger injection which has HCG in it, therefore it could have given you a false reading but I guess you won't have had this, so that's it ruled out.

It might be  now as its not the first wee of the day which is where the HCG is more concentrate.  

Personally I would stay away from the   until test day as you are just going to add more stress worrying about the results now.

xx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok thanks

I know your right about the   you would swear this is my 1st 2ww not my 3rd!!!!! Too much time on my hands I think!!!   

At least the 1st and 2 nd brand I used were the test the my GP and the Fertility Unit use!!! Maybe its better   



Briergirl


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey briergirl

Isn't it WAAAAAY too early for you to test?  I have read a number of posts from ladies who have had BFN when testing early and gone on to have BFP on test day, so don't lose hope.  Patience my dear - my test date isn't until 5 Jan and I am 9 dpt today!  I'm not the most patient of people, but I am really going to try to wait until a week tomorrow!  You need to try to wait until Thursday - hang in there!  Have you had any bleeding?

Gayl xxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Gayl

No bleeding just a few twinges. As I said I have done 3 tests and 2 were positive my blood tests are due on Wed so fingers crossed    

Briergirl


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Briergirl ~ If you were gonna test early the best tests to use are Clear Blue as they have the higher accuracy rate.

But stay away from them until test day, it is far too early to get an accurate result

x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Briegirl, Good luck with the test on "official test day"! Lets hope the digital one wasn't sensitive enough and keep a little hope there for the other 2 you did, Good luck!  

Sam Thank you, keep up the positivity it can only help! I still do my positive visualisation every morning and night!  

Fullof hopes, Thank you, just wanted to say I'm sorry to read your sad news  ,  take care and I wish you lots of luck in 2008.

Hi to everyone else.

I've been out doing a little shopping today, I was only out for a little while though as I'm taking it easy! I brought a nice pair of boots, a brown hat, 2 pairs of knee high socks for my long boots, but only the hat  was in the sale for a bargin £5, oh well?   

Poppins x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Yemi, Full of Hopes-sorry to hear your news, I'm thinking of you  

Briergirl- Even though I got a positive HCG blood test on 15dpo from the clinic the home test I tried later in the day only had a very faint line that I wouldn't have been convinced by so you do need to wait for test day. 

Gayl-good luck  

Jodeyne- CONGRATULATIONS    

Poppins, Twin butterfly and anyone else praying for raising HCGs or a positive    

 to all,

Diane


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm asking an open question here, I'm 9 days dpo and have no symptoms whatsover. I've had sharpish pains in my abdomen on both sides but at different times. As I type this I've got a pain on my right side, consistent, not cramping but have had it on my left for the 48 hours prior.
I've had no spotting and am now thinking the lack of obvious symptoms is leading to a BFN.

Has anyone else had a BFP but with no symptoms, or has anyone had mild abdominal pain, specifically on the left or right sides? 

Sarah x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Please try not to worry as you think you have had or got no symptons, I didn't have any symptons or bleeding or anything like that.  

No symptons is not a bad thing  

xx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi ladies

hope you don't mind me jumping on here.

I'm on my 2WW as well after my 2nd lot of IUI.  I test on the 10th Jan.  Last time round AF   arrived before I even got chance to do a test.  Hopefully this time round I manage to make the 14 days!  

Good luck to everyone else on their 2WW!  

Sal x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....sorry i've been very slack but will catch up tomorrow 

Love, luck and much New Year babydust   

xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry I didn't post yesterday we had visitors and I didn't get the chance, but my levels went up to 2124 which is great, I feel very relieved that they are still rising! I'm in for another early blood test Monday to see if I need IVIG? 

Sal, Good luck with this go!  

Sarah, I wish there was a miracle answer, I analysed every twinge etc, and I never new if it was my ovary's or a good sign, and I still dont know if they were good signs or not  . Good luck and stay positive!  

Jodeyen, Congratulations, I must of missed your news!  

Hi to every one else!  

Poppins x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I did another Clearblue (not digital) test yesterday and it was another   ! 

Blood test on Wed!!!!

Good luck to everyone else on their 2WW       

Briergirl


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Poppins,

Great levels-good luck for Monday!

Briergirl

Great News    

Diane


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Briergirl ~   Congratulations on your   

Poppins ~ Well done on your bloods


----------



## Tats (Dec 15, 2007)

Tats said:


> Hi guys - Congrats to all with BFP, commiss if BFN.
> I'm going to do a test tomorrow a.m. (17th Dec) 7 days after I last tested (17 days after ET) - my GP recommended I left it a week before retesting. Fingers crossed! If I was going to get my period, would I have got it by now? (EC was on Nov 26th) or are fertility drugs still affecting system? Also would HPT result still be affected by HcG booster? No-one can give me a definitive answer - booster was on Nov 24th so surely would have left system by now? May have to return to clinic next week, this waiting is doing my head in!  Good luck everyone in same situation!


Hello ladies - well I've been really, really patient...and patience has paid off....another BFP...yes BFP - I'm shouting it from the rooftops and have been busy spreading my greatest Christmas news to friends and family!! The statistics were pessimism personified, but somehow we have a little miracle growing (and making me feel dreadful, but we can deal with that!!), so I just wanted to share this piece of news with you. This is our first try with PGD/IVF...so can't believe it! Miracles are possible, never give up hope! Good luck everyone! and Happy New Year! Fingers crossed that all your wishes and dreams come true in 2008!


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats to you Tats on your BFP best wishes for 2008.

02cindy
xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

congratulations Tats am so pleased for you  

xx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Another day with no symptoms! (9dpt) and test day isn't till the 4th Jan, this coming Friday. 

Poppins, I'm sure we used to post on IUI before? I just read through your profile, you've had such a hard time so you so deserve some Good Luck! Fingers crossed!
What is IVIG? Sorry to be ignorant this is my first IVF and my hospitals protocol's seem somewhat different to everyone else. For example I'm on Progesterone pessaries rather than injections, although, to be honest I'm pleased with that as they are so quick and forgotten about and I was getting really fed up with injecting and the time it took every night.

Tats, Brier Girl, great news on your BFP, lets hope theres more to come! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tats-that's fantastic news! congratulations    

Ginger nut- I was on pessaries alone at first but my progesterone wasn't high enough so they started me on injections but then my progesterone was still too low so now I am both on a higher dose of the injection and the pessaries 3 times a day- I think many clnics mix & match based on need but will often start with the pessaries as they are 'easier'. Personally, I find the pessaries are soooooooooooo much better than that intramuscular injection from a pain perspective-ouch!  

Diane


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maria, Mrstrellis and Yemi ~  I'm sorry i wasn't about to say it sooner but so sorry to see you news and sending much love and many hugs xxx

Hi there O2Cindy ~ i'm really sorry to hear about your BFN hun.....i hope your follow up went ok 

Full of hopes ~ i'm sorry hun....really hoping everything turns around for you on the 3rd  

Sam ~ good to see you so positive....hope D/R is going ok 

Poppins ~ fab levels hun....good luck tomorrow 

Hi Gayl, Sarah, Positive73, Sal and Briergirl ~ welcome to the thread  Briergirl ~ sounding really good hun.......everything crossed for Weds  

Diane ~ how are you keeping hun? 

Twinbutterfly ~ congratulations, what a fab Christmas pressie for you 

Jodeyne ~ congratulations to you too hun. Some spotting/bleeding isn't too unusual....hope it settles down for you 

Tats ~ woohoooo....fab news. Congratulations 

Hi Nicky ~ good to see you popping in on us 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats to Tats (hey that rhymes!)

Briergirl - you are becoming addicted to tests!  Only three more days to go honey!  Mind you I'm sure I can safely say congrats to you too!

Sarah - I've also been getting the same pains, more in my right than my left, but also lower central, around my pelvis.  I've not really analysed it until now and I wonder if it's to do with my endometriosis, which is in my ovaries and pelvis.  Mind you, that doesn't figure for you if you don't have endo.  Our bodies are all different.  I haven't looked for symptoms, but thinking about it my temperature has been a bit erratic, somedays colder, sometimes almost a hot flush-style feeling.  I've also been craving bad, salty foods.  I'm a chocolate lover (used to be a chocoholic on a minimum of 8 bars a day, but I managed to overcome that - eventually), yet I've been craving crisps, tuc biscuits and pork pies!  Bizarre!

Anyway, only 6 days to go until test time.  My sister-in-law had a dream the other night that she and my brother were pushing the pram they had for my nieces (now 22 and 19) and she was saying, 'it's weird, isn't it that we're now pushing Gayl's baby in this'.  Incidentally they still have the pram, which they are going to pass to us, should we need it.  Strange, huh?

Gayl xxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats to everyone with      
And good luck to everyone else waiting for results  

I went to my GP this morning and she confirmed my    She also took the bloods and they hope to have the results later today if not then Wed. I decided to do this as the clinic I use for bloods and scans is about an hours drive and I thought I would have a relaxing day on Wed instead!!!!

I can honestly say I have never eaten as much as in the past 3 days!!!! My DH cant believe how much I am puttting away!!! I have huge boobs all of a sudden with blue viens and also am suffering from cramps in my stomach at night. I hope the last symptom is nothing to be worried about!!!!

Looking forward to the next stage to find out how many!!!!!!!!! Clinic said there is a huge chance of twins!

Being very realistic this time though, its step by step, I lost just after the scan the 1st attempt and it failed completely on attempt 2 so fingers crossed for this 3rd and final attempt!!!

Best wishes to everyone

Briergirl


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi everyone


Well omg i have good news and bad  after my bloods on friday i was feeling ok they where 212 but i was still bleeding, not much just spotting   i was really worried about having them repeated today as the bleeding has got worse ie its bright red and i feel af is on the way, so you could of knocked me over with a feather when my results come back at over a 1000   . I have now been put on complete bed rest for a couple of days and see how it goes.

Happy new year to you all

Jodeyne


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, briergirl, that's fantastic news!  Now you can stop doing the home ones!!!       Good luck for the next stages and that you will have a happy healthy baby with an easy pregnancy and birth!!!!

Lots of love to you.

Jodeyne - you make sure you do exactly that and completely rest.  No going out partying tonight and no going online until Thursday!

Gayl xxx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Just got my blood test and its 102. Does anyone know if this is normal?? GP wants another test on Thurs

Briergirl


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi girls can I join you
Ive just had another go at DE IVF in Barcelona and due to test 11 Jan..wanting some moral support and would be nice to compare notes!
Had 2 great embryos transferred and desperate for it to work this time (are are we all!)
Good luck to you all and well done for those who have been successful!!
Nikki


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Briergirl, from what I can gather what matters is they double every 2-3 days not the stand alone figure. My figures were 69 15dpo, 96 16dpo, 164 18dpo, 522 21dpo, 1122 23 dpo and today 25dpo 2022. I'm not sure how many days past egg collection you are but sounds like you are in a similar ballpark to me. The GP will be doing the re-test to check that your HCG is increasing, this is quite normal.

Poppins-did you have an IVIG today?

   to all you other folks out there and *HAPPY HOGMANY*

Diane


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Briergirl ~ fab news....congratulations. Levels sound fine hun for this stage, think the important thing is that they double in 48 hours. Oh, just realised Diane said that too....great minds hey 

Jodeyne ~ great levels hun....hope you've got your feet up 

Nikki ~ welcome to the thread.......lots of luck to you for this cycle  

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone....hope 2008 brings everyone their dreams and more...

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

We had friends over and I did a fondue, which was yummy! We then walked over to the pub about 10.30pm to see the new year in there as we know the owners well. I had a nice long sleep in the afternoon so that I could manage to stay up for midnight! I did leave DH and friends up when we got back and went off to bed at about 1.30am, they're still all asleep so I have no idea what time they went to bed?

Yesterday I had ivig, my killer cells are high but not as high as before, fingers crossed all will be ok?  My hcg levels were really good at 4392 so thats good, I've had to increase my cyclogest to 4 pessaries a day now, 2 in am & 2 in eve, as well as the gestone, and luckily my levels have now gone from 179 to 536! Next bloods Wednesday.

Nikki, Good luck! 

Jodeyne, Those levels sound really good, could be double trouble! if so bleeding is a bit more common, keep those feet up! 

Sarah, Thank you thats very kind, got my fingers tightly crossed still! I've never done iui but I do recognise your name so it must of been on one of the threads on here somewhere! Not long to go, no symptoms is often a good one! Good luck. 

Briegirl, Good levels! As long as they double it doesn't really matter on the amount they start at, they're not low by any means, so well done! 

Hi to Diane, and everyone else! 

Poppins x


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just want to wish you all a happy 2008!!  Heres hoping its a good year for all of us!

   

Sal x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE* 

I hope that 2008 is a good year for everyone and we all get what we wish for!!

Briergirl xxxxxxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

thanks for your warm welcome girls..here's hoping 2008 brings us all what we wish for most of all
Nikki


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

* happy new year to all my ff and thanks for all the support and friendship......

here's hoping 2008 is full of BFP's...............*

  

   

 Love Milly xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I've had quite a few periody feelings today, I'm now 5 wks and 5 days pregnant, I've heard this can be normal and I may of even had it before? but just wanted some reaurance? I guess its where things are "going on", stretching, growing etc? Anybody know for sure?   

I'm still tired from my late night last night and just slept for over an hour!  

Poppins x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Poppins,

Might it be the extra cyclogest that is giving you extra symptoms? I have had a few pains on my left hand side but nothing severe if that helps but I do still feel very tired (not looking forward to facing the new job on Friday!).

Your HCG levels are really great. Have ARGC said anything about a 6 week scan to you yet? (they haven't to me). Also don't know if you have seen under 'Bun in the Oven' Forum there is a 'Waiting for first scan' thread with people at the same stage as we are that might be able to share there experience aswell on the feelings you are currently experiencing.

   to everyone else

Diane x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Poppins,

Just went back into that thread you have to go into the 'trimesters' sub-board in 'Bun in the oven' to find the thread

Diane


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all and a happy new year!

I've still got three days to go to test day, but I am getting quite impatient and am longing to test.  It's 14 days since ET and I've no bleeding, so I'm starting to get quite hopeful.  I've had a swollen tummy and what I can only describe as endo pain sine EC.  I had a scare last night, when I had very bad cramps, but it turned out to be a case of the runs!!!    

3 days and counting - will I last I wonder?

Nikki, how are you feeling?  How many days after ET will your test be?  You'll be counting to a week tomorrow, I suppose?

I'm not sure what you're all talking about with your levels, but I hope it's all good.  

Gayl xxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Bloods again came back ok today at 8160, I was a little concerned as they didn't double as they have been doing they were 4392 on Monday?, but the nurse said they were fine and not to worry! :roll: 

Next bloods Friday, feel like a yoyo going back and forth, I may be having a scan on Monday? 

Diane, Thank you I might pop over to the other thread too! I asked about a scan today I guess it will be Monday but who knows it could change! last time I was booked in for one by now, but my levels were really high and I think they thought it was twins so that was probably why? Feel excited but really nervous about the scan? 

Gayl, Best of luck, hang in there, DONT test early! and Good luck!  

Poppins x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls
just thought i'd let you know i've asked DH to get a HPT on his way home from work.
we are not due to start ICSI for some time now but im sure im very late and feel sooooooooooo weird atm
so it cant help testing right?

or am i totally mad?
xxxx

me


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Still watching this thread even though BFN before Christmas - wanttobeamummy - that sounds quite positive - sending you     

Happy New Year and may there be many BFPs in 2008. 
Tiny


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Gayl..bet you're getting anxious now..only a couple of days..will you do a blood test?
I test 11 Jan if Ive got the guts to do it!!
Hi Milly..thinking of you
Nikki


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Lizzie and Poppins..thanks for your messages too
Hi to you all
Nikki


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Firstly wanttobeamummy that doesn't sound mad at all! Go for it and fingers crossed!

Poppins, your levels (getting the hang of this now) sound fab, well done!

Gayl, how come your test date is 17 dpt?  I'm due to test Friday which is 14dpt, although DH hinted that I should test tomorrow, so I've bought a double clear blue digital tonight.
The only problem is I've got mild AF type pains and had them on and off all day. I feel I could come on at any moment  

Has anyone out there had period pains before BFP's? I may be clutching at straws now though as the feeling is so familiar to when I'm just about to come on. Baah Humbug! DH and I have both booked the day off on Friday as we don't know how we're going to be, but looks like we might have already had bad news by then  

Sarah x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I feel yucky, I woke yesterday to a nasty cold and a very sore throat  , one thing I'm hopping is that the ivig has worked and its suppressing my immune system!   I went out last night to see some friends for a meal, one of my friends is over from New Zealand and I hadn't seen her for 18 months since she emigrated with her hubby, so it was great to catch up, and she now has a kiwi accent already which was very funny! DH new I was feeling groggy and he drove me and picked me up to save me driving bless him! I feel a bit worse today it must of just been starting yesterday and in the night I kept waking thinking I was swallowing razer blades. I went to the chemist yesterday and all I can use is vicks vapor rub, and lockets or soothers!,   I can use paracetamol if I need to but I'm avoiding them so far!  

Wanttobeamummy, I hope you have good news to start the year, fingers crossed for you.   

Sarah, Thanks! Its quite common to get period type pains and it all be ok, I know its really hard but try to stay positive.  wishing you lots of luck, especially if you tested this morning?  

Tiny, All the best for this year, may it bring you your dream!    

Niki, Hope your hanging in there.....positive thoughts and visualisation!!!   

Poppins


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya,

We tested this morning and it was a   
We had sort of guessed it, I've only tested one day early, I've still got mild AF pains, so if I haven't come on by tomorrow a.m I'll do the second test, but I know we'll be wasting our time.

I'm actually at the conclusion that the embryo's never implanted as I had no spotting and I think the sharp pains I had were my ovaries as the pain was on both sides at different times. Most of all, I have felt totally normal the whole time apart from those pains and the unpleasant side effects from the progesterone.

Oh well, I've got 3 embies in the freezer so maybe next time I won't have to go through all the injections which will be a relief?

Bye for now girls and stay positive to all those still waiting xxx

Sarah x


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Sarah, as far as I know through reading on this place, the pains are common and it's also possible to test the day before you're due to test and get a BFN and then get a BFP on test day. Try again tomorrow - I've everything crossed for you! I don't know why I was told day 17, maybe it makes sure that the injection stuff has really completely gone.

Poppins, try boiled water with honey and lemon (and ginger, but not too much) - that should help too. Or cheat and get some lemon and ginger tea sweetened with honey. You can also try inhaling steam, without any oils, which is good for killing germs.

Wanttobeamummy - did you test? And what was the outcome, if you did? I think it sounds positive too.

Nikki, I am sooooo impatient, but still holding off. Less than 48 to go. I am more impatient, as I know others have been told 14 days and some even less! I *will* hold out...I think!

Gayl xxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Sarah
Gayl is right..dont lose all hope yet but I sympathise because Ive been there
Gayl..well done for being patient (?)..when Ive had my negs at 14 days post tx they have always told me to test again a couple of days later so hence your 17 days I presume
Nikki


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Girls,

Well, I'll hold off drinking a bottle of red wine with a straw until tomorrow just incase!
Also, I'll go and do my nasty suppository aswell! Only got three left anyhow!

Thanks for all your positive wishes, I won't lose too much hope, but DH and I have arranged to go and view some kittens tomorrow, that was always our plan b if it didn't work, and also we haven't told a soul about getting kittens yet everyone knows about the IVF,  

Will report again if any changes!
Sarah xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

No, I wouldn't be drinking wine just yet and carry on with yukky suppositories (aren't they horrid?)  I was only on them until Saturday (10 days pet), wonder why different places do it differently.  You haven't bled yet, have you? Just pains.  Even if it's a BFN tomorrow, I'd be tempted to test again next week, if AF hasn't arrived - just a thought.  I'm so tempted to test now, but really trying to hold off.

Gayl xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Sarah, I'm sorry you got a negative result if by some miracle I hope it can change for you over night? otherwise I wish you lots of luck with your frosties! Take care.  

Gayle, Thank you for the advice thats great, I have some lemon and ginger tea which you have just reminded me of, might add some honey to it! Good luck! I did inhale earlier too with some boiled water and a towel over my head which may help? 

Been for a little walk, just a 5 minute one to post something, I wanted to get some fresh air but couldn't wait to get back as I feel all sleepy now! 

Poppins x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Sarah -  I have heard plenty of stories on these message boards about ladies who test neg the day before and then go onto test positive so dont give up hope yet      

I had bloods today and they came back at 441 (they were 102 on Mon) I am 4 weeks pregnant now (I think). My first attempt at DE only got as far as 6 1/2 weeks and the highest HCG was 379 so I am hoping this is it!!!!!!

Does anyone know when I can safely take a bath?? Dying for a long soak with a good book!!!

Good Luck everyone! xxx

Briergirl


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your nice posts, still no AF and still mild cramping. Have told all the family and close friends that it's a BFN but really would have no issue explaining it was really a BFP should that happen tomorrow. Although, like I said before, we're not getting our hopes up and off to the animal sanctuary at noon to adopt two likle kittens   .

I poured myself a little glass of red but to be honest have a banging headache and the wine tastes so strong that I only managed two sips and have poured it back in the bottle! My detox has worked then! So back to a bottle of water and a suppository, weird how that's become so normal, IVF feels like an institution!

I will do a second test tomorrow just incase!

Until tomorrow.........Sarah x


----------



## positive73 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Just been reading your threads and that you tested early ..... The mild cramps (so I've been told) are a good sign .... I've had them off and on during the last 10 days .. dont know how i feel ....haven't tested yet as going in early this am for my blood test and will wait for a call ... am scared about doing a test as at least at the moment I have some hope. The other girls are right ... it's not over until it's over ... 

Great idea re: kittens ...... i keep trying to persuade my DH to let us get another dog if we get BFN ... haven't done a good job yet!!!

Anyway good luck for today and fingers crossed...

Love mexx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Positive73, did you have your results yet?  I really hope so and have my fingers, etc crossed for you.     

Sarah, how about you, did you test again?  If so, what was the outcome?  I was thinking about you earlier and came on to see how you'd got on.     

briergirl, I'm so excited for you!  I hope everything works out perfectly.  Take it easy and look afer yourself and your baby/ies!!!!!!

Poppins, how are you feeling?  Keep doing the steam - twice a day is recommended, one of them before you go to bed - and keep drinking the tea!

Nikki - I've made it, only got to hang in until tomorrow.  Was tempted this morning, but the fact I'd already been to the loo helped persuade me not to!

So, I'll know tomorrow.  I wonder if I'll be able to do it, after all this waiting!  I'm a bit nervous.

Gayl xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I feel very very nervous but I have my first scan on Monday, I'll be about 6 weeks and 3 days I think? I'm worried because my levels haven't doubled the last couple of goes, for example on Monday they were 4392, then on Wednesday they were 8160 (not doubled?) then today they were 13,548 (so again not doubled from Wednesday?) anybody now about these levels?  

I will try to stay positive as I know that will help, and I'll keep visualising and chatting to my embie too!  but I had a M/C with twins earlier this year I had one heart beat and the other one was a few hours behind and a little bit small at 6 wks, then could see on the 7 wk scan that they had both been pushed off of the lining by a huge clot? as many of you will know it tore me apart, I'm so scared of having to go through all of that again? 

Gayle, Thanks, I feel rotten today! I've got a really annoying cough that kept me awake a lot so I went straight back to bed when I got back from my blood test at about 10, and didn't wake till 12.15! then I've just lay on the couch all day with a blanket over me! I've been gargling with salty water too as my throat is so sore,  

Sarah, I'm sure that taste for wine wont subside for long!   

Briegirl, Good levels, stay positive and good luck!


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls!

Sorry to keep some of you waiting today but have had a mad busy day, it started with my second    

Although DH said it wasn't worth taking it, I did anyhow. We then climbed back into bed, sad but snuggled up, sort of dozed off then woke at 11.20 am and my car was due it's MOT at 11.30am OOOps!

So, had a mad panic to get ready, dropped the car off then went straight to the animal sanctuary and got the last two kittens. I think the next bit was fate! There was a little black one all on its own and then in a litter of 6 in the next pen a tiny little black and white one that noone had wanted! 
Inconsiderate B*!"@*!ds!  So we took them both or should I say will do in a few days, they come and do a home check and the little tiny one is a little under the weather so they said he needs a few more days with them. Bless! They are two little boys, so after we left we named them Dobbie and Fluff. 

Our next journey was to 'Pets at Home' so we hurriedly parked up and with our mixed emotions spent an hour and a half choosing beds, blankets, litter trays etc and when we came out had a parking ticket! The damn car park is free for the first two hours but you still need to display a ticket, we knew that, we've been there tons but just simply forgot, bloody wardens! We then went to DH's sisters for a couple of hours to tell all then off to Mums to tell her then finally collapsed at home with our first shared bottle of vino for 3 months, I've also took all the deccies down and got everything nice and neat for when the boys come!

So, thats our day, Gayl, Positive, Poppins and everyone else, thanks for all your positive thoughts over the last day or two, I haven't cried yet and I normally cry if I see an old lady struggling with her shopping so not sure if it's hit me yet. I was still a little concerned that I'd had no AF, I just went and put p.j's on and there it was, weird though as almost black? Never seen that ever in all my failed IUI's or clomids. The worst thing was there was two little tiny dry blueberry looking clots which I think could of been Milly and Molly? Sorry if TMI but I really think that's what it was. 

Anyhow, it's definately all over for me now so back to the drawing board. I think it's a few months before our next go and really don't know how things transpire now that I have a few frosties but also a second NHS go.
I'll still be checking in every day to keep up with everyones news as I really want to know how things are, this site has really helped the last two weeks so thanks to everyone who's responded to my posts and offered guidance and support, it's meant a lot. 

Nite for now.... Sarah xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Sarah, that's too bad, but lucky you getting *two* kittens. I know it's not the same, but it'll be lovely. All my life I've wanted a pet, particularly a border collie, but I am very allergic to anything with fur, wool or feathers, so the only thing I could have was a goldfish! Not something you can cuddle really. He lasted 12 years though, which was amazing. The blueberries may have been Milly and Molly, who knows. Lots of love and major cuddles to you  I wish I could give you one in person, but I'm sure your DH is doing lots of that. What are you going to name the kittens?

Poppins, I'm sure they're fine - what have you been told about them? They are going up loads, so I hope that you have nothing to worry about. I don't really understand what they mean - I'm going to have to find out! Look after yourself!

Anyway, on to my testing...

well, I couldn't sleep. I needed to pee, but was worried that I wouldn't be able to go in the morning if I did.  Anyway, I eventually looked at the time and it was 6:50am, so I decided to do it, so I could get back to bed and sleep. Guess what - after the result I couldn't sleep! It was a !!!!! The live came up almost straight away and it was very bold. I know it's still early days and everything can still go wrong, but I'm at the end of the first stage. I've to 'phone the hospital on Monday to let them know - don't know when my scan will be. I'll also call my GP too, as I'd imagine he'll do my bloods.

My dad and my brother (and his family) are over the moon. Can't get through to DH dad or brother yet. My niece was in tears, she's so happy. Bless.

Gayl xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I've had trouble with gagging only when I inhale to help my cough or gargle? It could easily be the flem...... sorry for graphics!!! last night I did actually bring back a little of my dinner when I was gagging after inhaling, is it a PG sign or my cough?  

I'm still feeling pretty rough today although my throat was only sore during the night its not too bad now, but I was up in the night at 2am inhaling (and gaging!) and then had to make myself a hot lemon and honey drink before going back to sleep, as I just kept on coughing, I hope coughing isn't going to harm my embie I wont look on the web and research it!? I'm off to sainsbury's in a minute, will have to drag myself there as we need things, including more honey! then its back to bed for a bit I think!

Sarah, Thats great to hear you have 2 new additions to the family! I bet you cant wait to bring them home! I'd love to get a kitten, I have one cat and he is adorable his 13 now so I'm worried about putting his nose out of joint if we get a kitten but at the same time I cant bare to loose him and would find it easier if we got another one in the mean time? I keep changing my mind on whats best?  

Gayl,      Thats fab news, I bet you lay there grinning for ages was DH with you? Best of luck, do you have to go in for a blood result or just wait for a scan, wonder if its one or two!?   My clinic said that the levels had gone up a significant amount and not to worry as not everybody is text book? so I guess I'll have to remain positive until Monday.  

Its quiet on here today! Do you all use this web whilst your at work normally.....naughty naughty!!!  

Poppins x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

oh Sarah..I am so sorry about your negative..I know its clutching at strwas but whenever Ive done IVF in the pst both clinics have told me to carry on with the oestrogen and prog until I test again 2 or 3 days later..I cant remember whether your test date was 14 or 17 days pt?  I do think you should carry on with meds at least until you have spoken to the hospital...

Gayl I am thrilled for you..how wonderful and to get such as positive positive is great

Im just over a week into my 2ww but can say I feel the same as the other times when its been negative ie nothing
Love to you all and especially everyone on their 2ww like me!!
Nikki


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Poppins, have you tried blowing your nose before inhaling, then block one nostril whilst (trying to) breath in with the other and then swap?  Make sure you blow after.  Not sure if you can use essential oils like eucalyptus or pine to help it work better.  Might be worth asking someone...don't know who though!

I've actually been feeling sick after eating and occasionally just before - just putting it down to my weird body just now.  

Thanks for your happy messages.

Gayl xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Have had a look - so far I've found that you can't use eucalyptus in the first three months.  Pine seems to be okay.  If i find that you definitely can use something I'll let you know.  I miss my aromatherapy reference books - theyre in storage.

Gx


----------



## anastasia5000 (Oct 31, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for everyone on the 2WW
> 
> ~ Much luck to all December and January testers ~
> 
> ...


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

So I can be updated with a congrats!

Whahey!

Gxxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Gayl, Nicci and Poppins,


Gayl, congrats on the BFP - thats fab news! well done!

Nikki, yeah your right, but got AF last night and it's defo a BFN as its here in full force, heavy and painful!

Poppins, I don't think you've got anything to worry about so good luck for the scan on Monday.

The good news is our kittens came home today. Yeah!
We didn't think it would be that quick but the home check went great so she made a call and we went and picked them up.

We've called them Dobbie and Fluff, Dobbie is black and white, tiny but very confident and cheeky, running round the house, on the tv, on the cocktail unit, anywhere but on the gorgeous black velvet bed we bought him. Fluff on the other hand is very shy and spent the first hour hidden under the couch, he finally came out but is scared of his own shadow and jumps every time we move. Dobbie has started chasing him round and it's been hilarious watching them play.

I can advise anyone that this is a great way to get over a BFN as kittens are more demanding than I thought and really keep you busy! It's also cheered up my mum who we've given kitten sitting duties next week whilst we're at work.

Well guys, gotta get back to my babies! Bye for now...

Sarah xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

All,
I just wanted to wish those that test soon  and my fingers are crossed for you all,

  So sorry Ginger nut that you got a  i am thinking of you both and i hope
That you get your OMG  real soon.

 Gayl on your  i bet your both over the moon  and way up high on that  
       
Take care nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah ~ i'm sorry to see about your BFN hun. Take good care of yourself and loads of luck for those frosties  Enjoy your little kittens too.....i bet they are so cute and into everything!

Poppins ~ thinking about you for your scan tomorrow....i'm sure everything will be fine hun 

Anastasia ~ hi there......i've added you to the list. Welcome to the thread 

Sally, Briergirl, Positive, Nicky, Nikki, Milly and Tiny ~ hi there and Happy New Year to you all 

Gayl ~ congratulations hun....really wonderful news 

Want2beamummy ~ did you do a test?

Take care all,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, the fat lady has sung for me again.  AF  arrived yesterday and once again I didn't even get chance to use the pee stick.  Was totally gutted yesterday, when AF arrived.    I have been so, so positive before the treatment and during it.  I've done everything that the books say: eat healthily, don't drink alcohol, drink pineapple juice, moderate exercise, stay positive, etc etc etc etc.  I was really, really convinced that IUI would work for us this time.  I had no symptoms this time round either, whereas last time I had loads of aches and pains, and spotting.  I thought that no symptoms was a good sign, but I was wrong.  And I didn't have any AF symptoms either, which makes it even worse.  

Yesterday I felt like totally giving up and throwing in the towel.  The tears wouldn't stop and I had an asthma attack brought on by my sobbing.  Not good!  I went through the whole, "why me? what have I done? why can everyone else get pregnant except me?" range of feelings.  Is it something I've done?  Something I haven't done?  Why?  Why?  Why?  My DH (bless him) tried his best to reassure me but wasn't quite successful.  I mean, how come he can sleep at 3am and I can't?  Isn't that the worse feeling in the world, when everyone is soundly asleep and you are lying  there with a million and one things going through your mind?  

Anyway, I went to a horrible yoga session this morning and had a whinge at my friend, who told me not to give in.  He told me to stay positive and to keep going forwards.  Its ironic really, because he is having a bad time at the moment, and its usually me who tells him to keep his chin up!  I think I managed to yoga some of my horrible feelings out of my system.  I still feel a bit wobbly, but not teary (famous last words - the day is not over yet!) and a bit more ready to face the world again.  

I'm giving myself some time off to relax and (try!!) to forget about babies.  I start a new job tomorrow on a short term contract (on top of everything else, I was made redundant just before Christmas) so I am going to concentrate on that and when it finishes in about 8 weeks time, I am going to have another bash at IUI.  Its our last go at IUI before we move onto IVF.  Fingers crossed its third time lucky!  

Today I am going to spoil myself.  I'm going to have a nice long bath, with a BIG glass of wine and a bar of diary milk! The first "naughty" things I've had in ages.  I might even be really bad and have a pizza!  And maybe a garlic bread as well!  

I feel much better now as well for having a rant on here.  

Congratulations to everyone with BFPs  , big hugs to everyone with BFNs  , and lots of luck for those still on their 2WW  .  

Lots of love to you all

Sal xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Sal..
enjoy your pizza and wine and choc and garlic bread..wow what a feast and the very least you deserve!
Love and good wishes to you all and its great to see so many "CONGRATS" on the new 2ww chart..but sad to all of us with bad news
Nikki x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Sarah -  soo sorry to hear about your    . Good luck with your new kittens, I know what you mean about them distracting you, I got a King Charles pup after one of my failed DE and what with worrying whether she was eating enough, washing floors cause she had weed everywhere I didn't have time to think!! Enjoy them!!! xxxx

Well done to all the ladies who got  .

Well I am 4 weeks and 3days now and still getting cramps on and off. No other symptoms other than feeling a bit nauseous! It feels like    is on the way. My clinic in Kiev has closed for their Xmas holidays and the fertility unit I use here in Ireland for scans and bloods are not very helpful. Is this normal to get these cramps. Spent all of yesterday afternoon in bed petrified!!!!! Everyone tells you to relax! How can you? Going back to work tomorrow, to a new job in a new department on the day shift instead of evenings so I guess that will keep me occupied!!!

Best wishes to everyone

Briergirl


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all
just to let you all know i'v had that horrible vommiting virus yesterday and ive been ordered to take several days off work.  Yesterday i couldnt stop throwing up! (sorry tmi) and it was awful!

I didnt get a HPT After all and it saved me money as AF turned up this AM lol
I'm cool about it actually as now i can go get my blood work done and be referred to the clinic for icsi asap

hugs to u all
xxx

me


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Sal, so very sorry to hear your sad news.  You're right though - why you indeed.  Some people should be parents and struggle to conceive (like those on here), then there are others who clearly shouldn't be parents and its like shelling peas for them (sorry if I seem controversial, but it bugs me).  You've every right to be angry, but hopefully you'll be luckier next time.

Briergirl, from all I've read on here it's perfectly normal!  I've had some cramping every day since EC and my tummy has never gone down, in fact it's growing!  If you have very severe sharp pains in one side, it can mean an ectopic pregnancy, but it's way too early for signs of that to show, as the hospital told me this morning - I've been have pain where my ovaries are and in my pelvis, but that's where my endometriosis is, so I've just put it down to that.  I'm apparently 5 weeks today, so if it's early for me then it's early for you.

w2bam, I'm sorry AF has arrived, but glad that means you are being positive. Take care and I hope you feel better soon.  Mint tea is good for that, if you can stomach mint tea, that is!!!!

Gayl xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,  

Good news, our scan went well we have one bubber,   a good size, and with a heart beat!   I feel so relieved but also very nervous as all was fine on our last 6 week scan then I found out at the 7 week scan that we would M/C so I'm very cautious. We have another scan next Monday. 

Hopefully I'll catch up later, I hope everyone is ok and that you all had a nice weekend?  

Poppins x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

All,
I just wanted to wish you all  those that are in that dreaded  fingers crossed
That you will all get your OMG   real soon. 
      

Hi  Poppins,
  I am thinking of you hun best wishes and  for mon with your next scan,
My fingers are crossed for you both too      
Take care keep us all posted nicky


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies.im on here everyday and will be on here very soon.ive got ec tomorrow  good luck


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Wishing4miracle - good luck with your egg collection tomorrow.  Fingers crossed that you get plenty!            

Oh, Poppins, that's good news.  I hope all goes well for your next scan on Monday.  Take it easy and look after yourself.

Gayl xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

wishingforamiracle, How did E/C go? hope your not too sore? good luck with fertilisation results etc.  

Gayl, Thank you!  

Briegirl, Just wanted to add I've had dull aches, and pulling sensations all similar to AF and I've been told its normal so try not to worry! Some days I don't have it and others I get it a lot, apparently its where the lining is stretching etc?  

Poppins x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello.ec went well yesturday and they collected 19 eggs.so 10 for us and 9 for the other lady.7 out of 10 were mature and we have 3 embies.shall be having et on saturday....


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!  That's loads.  SO pleased for you.  Hope all goes well on Saturday.

Gayl xxx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

wow. lots of great news on this thread..sorry not been in touch for last few days girls but have been watching and thinking of you all
i test tomorrow..eek, then straight to work
Nikki
xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, Nikki, how did you get on?  I came on to see, as I thought you might have finished work by now.

Thinking of you and sending lots of       

Gayl xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sally ~ sorry to see your news hun  Hoppe your new job is going ok....love and luck for you future tx xx

Want2beamummy ~ sorry the  showed up....hope you are feeling better too 

Nikki ~ how did your test go today......hope it was good news hun  

Poppins ~ great news on the scan 

Hi Nicky ~ hope you are doing ok 

Hayley ~ good luck for ET tomorrow  

Hi Gayl and Briergirl 

Sorry for not being around much at the moment....i will try to keep up. 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Started a new thread for you here 

JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124893.0


----------

